# A little more about evolution by the experts.



## Colin norris (Mar 30, 2022)

Thought you believers might like to argue that god was responsible. 





__





						Evolution: Ancient Britons rapidly adapted to cope with lack of sunlight | New Scientist
					






					www-newscientist-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Ringtone (Mar 30, 2022)

Indeed, God is responsible.  Thanks.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Hollie (Mar 30, 2022)

Ringtone said:


> Indeed, God is responsible.  Thanks.


''..., because I say so''.

Typical creationer nonsense.


----------



## DukeU (Mar 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ''..., because I say so''.
> 
> Typical creationer nonsense.



"Because somebody else says so".

Typical evolutioner nonsense.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Mar 30, 2022)

*There is only ONE, TRUE God..................*


----------



## Hollie (Mar 30, 2022)

DukeU said:


> "Because somebody else says so".
> 
> Typical evolutioner nonsense.


That makes a lot of no sense. Well done.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 30, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Thought you believers might like to argue that god was responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any "expert" working on a funded project is reporting what the donors what to them to report.


----------



## DukeU (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> That makes a lot of no sense. Well done


Ditto.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 31, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Any "expert" working on a funded project is reporting what the donors what to them to report.


Is that like clergy telling you about a god because they get paid to tell you?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 31, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Is that like clergy telling you about a god because they get paid to tell you?


It's kind of difficult for a member of the clergy to tell me anything when I study as much as they do.
I also bought my huge collection of explanations with my own money.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 31, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> It's kind of difficult for a member of the clergy to tell me anything when I study as much as they do.
> I also bought my huge collection of explanations with my own money.


Of course you did. God bless you


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Of course you did. God bless you


And yet another boring ad hominem when you have nothing of substance to post.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Thought you believers might like to argue that god was responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







What makes you think that God isn't responsible?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 1, 2022)

The evidence strongly indicates creation.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 1, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The evidence strongly indicates creation.


What evidence?  Show it here or shut up.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> What evidence?  Show it here or shut up.


 


Colin norris said:


> What evidence?  Show it here or shut up.


Just peruse any study of human or animal anatomy and you'll realize the utter impossibility of evolution.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 624462
> 
> What makes you think that God isn't responsible?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Like in Genesis?


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Thought you believers might like to argue that god was responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a disgusting and low-life liar.  You pay for the article and then tell us.  You're such a dirty, miserable atheist and worst atheist here .

Anyway, I win again and the atheists lose.  jb - 62.  atheists - 0 (as in evidence for evolution).


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> What a disgusting and low-life liar.  You pay for the article and then tell us.  You're such a dirty, miserable atheist and worst atheist here .
> 
> Anyway, I win again and the atheists lose.  jb - 62.  atheists - 0 (as in evidence for evolution).


Christians are allowed an education. Have you ever read Ram Bam? Even the ancient Jews knew the difference between science and myth. They don't reject education.


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Christians are allowed an education. Have you ever read Ram Bam? Even the ancient Jews knew the difference between science and myth. They don't reject education.


I don't think I have to pay for an article that my opponent promotes.  You notice, he can't explain his own evidence.

What's Ram Bam (a new Dodge truck?) and what are examples of what the ancient Jews saw as _differences_ between science and myth?


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Like in Genesis?


Genesis is backed up by science such as the design of animals, e.g. the human body.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> Genesis is backed up by science such as the design of animals, e.g. the human body.


Nope. Genesis is didactic literature for bronze age people.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> I don't think I have to pay for an article that my opponent promotes.  You notice, he can't explain his own evidence.
> 
> What's Ram Bam (a new Dodge truck?) and what are examples of what the ancient Jews saw as _differences_ between science and myth?


I'm surprised you never heard of Ram Bam.              Science and Medieval Philosophy: Maimonides | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Just peruse any study of human or animal anatomy and you'll realize the utter impossibility of evolution.


Actually, just peruse the things we call biology texts and you will see uncanny similarities shared by all biological organisms. Nothing about biology leads one to presume supernatural intervention by various gods.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

Why Judaism Embraces Science - AAAS - DoSER
					

I recently had a conversation with a neuroscientist, who also happened to be a self described atheist. He knew I…




					sciencereligiondialogue.org


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Actually, just peruse the things we call biology texts and you will see uncanny similarities shared by all biological organisms. Nothing about biology leads one to presume supernatural intervention by various gods.


You're deflecting. A study of anatomy is the gold standard for those who are seriously interested. Comparative biology is akin to 'whataboutism'.

Science usually operates within the parameters of what is possible, except when it comes to the ToE. 

Reminds me of a cartoon of a meeting that pictured pandamonium in a board room over some complex problem that threatened the very existence of the business. At the head of the table stood the chairman who after enduring the hysterical doomsday cries of the board members leaned forward with fisted hands placed on the table and eyes narrowed menacingly quieted the assembly with the question, "But what are we going to... _*do* _about it?"

Now picture a similar meeting of atheist scientists agonizing over the widespread belief in God and of Creation. The answer concerning 'what to do about it' was...the Theory of Evolution.

Now you know "the rest of the story."


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope. Genesis is didactic literature for bronze age people.


 The bible describes four 'ages' represented by precious, and utilitarian metals. We are in the 'iron age', vastly inferior to the bronze (brass) age.


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope. Genesis is didactic literature for bronze age people.


God made us to survive sin.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> God made us to survive sin.


What does that have to do with didactic literature?


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Actually, just peruse the things we call biology texts and you will see uncanny similarities shared by all biological organisms. Nothing about biology leads one to presume supernatural intervention by various gods.


Just what are those similarities?  Can you give us some examples?

Our human bodies show intelligent design such as DNA and blood flow to our organs.


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

surada said:


> What does that have to do with didactic literature?


What does didactic lit have to do with science?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> Genesis is backed up by science such as the design of animals, e.g. the human body.


Nothing in science 'backs up' the genesis fable.

Nothing in the Bible 'backs up' design of humans or animals.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nothing in science 'backs up' the genesis fable.


Nothing? Not even the water cycle?

*Genesis 2:6 *​*But there went up a mist (vapor) from the earth, and watered the whole face of the ground.*​








						When and how was the water cycle discovered?
					

When and how was the water cycle discovered? Did people, like ancient Greek philosophers, have any correct ideas on the water cycle?  Was its discovery more of a recent thing?




					hsm.stackexchange.com
				




Of course the question is was this scripture considered by scientists as they explored the subject. Surely people knew that water vapor produced by heat condensed on cooler surfaces long before this knowledge was applied to rainfall. Still the Genesis statement remains as the earliest description of this phenomenon, that it was probably not understood at the time notwithstanding .


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> You're deflecting. A study of anatomy is the gold standard for those who are seriously interested. Comparative biology is akin to 'whataboutism'.
> 
> Science usually operates within the parameters of what is possible, except when it comes to the ToE.
> 
> ...


Deflecting about what? It's just a fact that all biological organisms share similarities that have no connections to supernatural intervention by various gods. Molecular sequences, however, provide irrefutable evidence demonstrating the genealogical similarities that connect all life. The study of molecular sequences allow for very precise probability calculations that show just how well defined the predictions of common descent with modification actually match empirical and observational data. Common descent is a deduction that directly follows from observed data based on population studies. 

Quaint cartoon stories are a poor substitute for observational data.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2022)

DukeU said:


> "Because somebody else says so".
> 
> Typical evolutioner nonsense.


No, because the evidence says so.

A totally foreign concept to you, thus your embarrassing whiff.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Nothing? Not even the water cycle?
> 
> *Genesis 2:6 *​*But there went up a mist (vapor) from the earth, and watered the whole face of the ground.*​
> 
> ...


You've never seen mist rising from rocks after a rain shower on a hot day?

You've never seen mist rising from a lake on a cold morning?

What is supernatural about any of that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> You're deflecting. A study of anatomy is the gold standard for those who are seriously interested. Comparative biology is akin to 'whataboutism'.
> 
> Science usually operates within the parameters of what is possible, except when it comes to the ToE.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of vapid psychobabble.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> Just what are those similarities?  Can you give us some examples?
> 
> Our human bodies show intelligent design such as DNA and blood flow to our organs.



More silly rants of the Christian taliban. 

Nothing intelligent about supernatural designers who design DNA and blood which are prone to degradation and disease.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> God made us to survive sin.



Rants of the hyper-religious.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Deflecting about what? It's just a fact that all biological organisms share similarities that have no connections to supernatural intervention by various gods. Molecular sequences, however, provide irrefutable evidence demonstrating the genealogical similarities that connect all life. The study of molecular sequences allow for very precise probability calculations that show just how well defined the predictions of common descent with modification actually match empirical and observational data. Common descent is a deduction that directly follows from observed data based on population studies.
> 
> Quaint cartoon stories are a poor substitute for observational data.


Similarity of design just reveals a common designer. The bible notes many creatures but only one designer. That they are similar isn't surprising.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> More silly rants of the Christian taliban.
> 
> Nothing intelligent about supernatural designers who design DNA and blood which are prone to degradation and disease.



Disease and death have their place in God's scheme. He reveals as much.

Ask yourself, if you wanted a long healthy productive life would you consult with God or your doctor?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You've never seen mist rising from rocks after a rain shower on a hot day?
> 
> You've never seen mist rising from a lake on a cold morning?
> 
> What is supernatural about any of that?


If the _natural_ state of the known universe is the absence of life, what is a place termed where life abounds to the extent that it defies imagination?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Similarity of design just reveals a common designer. The bible notes many creatures but only one designer. That they are similar isn't surprising.


Similarities of gods invented by various cultures reveals a common theme to designer gods. Your gods are just a more recent invention of designer gods, the Bible just a more recent book written by humans, full of takes and fables of various gods.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> If the _natural_ state of the known universe is the absence of life, what is a place termed where life abounds to the extent that it defies imagination?


''natural state''?

Why have you abandoned your gods?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Disease and death have their place in God's scheme. He reveals as much.
> 
> Ask yourself, if you wanted a long healthy productive life would you consult with God or your doctor?


So your gods make faulty designs because that's their scheme?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Similarities of gods invented by various cultures reveals a common theme to designer gods. Your gods are just a more recent invention of designer gods, the Bible just a more recent book written by humans, full of takes and fables of various gods.


What is there about those various cultures throughout history that believe in a supernatural deity, even to the present day? Curious eh?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> What is there about those various cultures throughout history that believe in a supernatural deity, even to the present day? Curious eh?


Fear and superstition.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ''natural state''?
> 
> Why have you abandoned your gods?


I've abandoned all but one.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Fear and superstition.


Seems like a lot of that going around. You are in the minority.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I've abandoned all but one.



Your one is one of three. 

You abandoned the other two?


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nothing in science 'backs up' the genesis fable.
> 
> Nothing in the Bible 'backs up' design of humans or animals.


The Bible was written first and then came the science to back it up.

Nothing backs up macroevolution.  You'll need to pay for your beliefs.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Seems like a lot of that going around. You are in the minority.



You are in the minority considering all the other religions.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> The Bible was written first and then came the science to back it up.
> 
> Nothing backs up macroevolution.  You'll need to pay for your beliefs.


There is no science that 'backs up' bibles.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your one is one of three.
> 
> You abandoned the other two?


The Holy Spirit is not a God, and Christ defers our worship to his Father.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You are in the minority considering all the other religions.


Nominal Christianity is the largest religion in the world.

However, I am part of God's "little flock". 


Hollie said:


> There is no science that 'backs up' bibles.


Of course it does. Science is the study of the creation.

All of the social sciences are a response to man's rebellion against the teachings of God, found in the bible. We don't have a "sound mind" because of rebellion thus the need for psychological and psychiatric help. In extreme cases there is outright demon possession of the mind.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nothing intelligent about supernatural designers who design DNA and blood which are prone to degradation and disease.


That shows your misunderstanding of Christianity. The way the world is now is not the way God designed it to be. This is a fallen world. According to the Bible, in the beginning there was no death, degradation, disease, or anything like that. It was basically paradise.  At the fall of man, once sin came into the world, is when death, degradation and all the other bad stuff began.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Similarities of gods





Hollie said:


> fables of various gods.





Hollie said:


> Why have you abandoned your gods?





Hollie said:


> So your gods



As you’ve been told about 20 trillion times, there is only one God. But thank you for showing,  yet again, that you don’t care about sincere discussion, just trolling. How sad and pitiful.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The Holy Spirit is not a God, and Christ defers our worship to his Father.


Others have differing opinions.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

buttercup said:


> As you’ve been told about 20 trillion times, there is only one God. But thank you for showing,  yet again, that you don’t care about sincere discussion, just trolling. How sad and pitiful.



You can screech that out another 20 trillion times but screeching doesn't make it true.

''....because I say so'', is not a convincing argument. How sad and pitiful for you that crusading conquests and forced religion is a thing of the past.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You can screech that out another 20 trillion times but screeching doesn't make it true.
> 
> ''....because I say so'', is not a convincing argument. How sad and pitiful for you that crusading conquests and forced religion is a thing of the past.



What is not true? That Christianity teaches there is only one God?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Others have differing opinions.


Of course.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

buttercup said:


> What is not true? That Christianity teaches there is only one God?


A triune version. Have you not studied your bible'ology?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Of course.


They're right and you're wrong.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> They're right and you're wrong.


I have numbers on my side.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> A triune version. Have you not studied your bible'ology?


Not everyone believes in the Trinity. The disciples probably didn't. Either that or the Holy Spirit wants to remain in the shadows, so to speak.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I have numbers on my side.


That's your best argument?


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The bible describes four 'ages' represented by precious, and utilitarian metals. We are in the 'iron age', vastly inferior to the bronze (brass) age.


The bronze age came before the iron age. What does that have to do with the myths borrowed from earlier civilizations? The stories are an answer to the question where do we come from.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Not everyone believes in the Trinity. The disciples probably didn't. Either that or the Holy Spirit wants to remain in the shadows, so to speak.


Which group has the largest membership headcount?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> They're right and you're wrong.


What do you, as an atheist, base that on?


----------



## buttercup (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> A triune version. Have you not studied your bible'ology?



What about it? The triune God is one God. One being who exists in three persons.  Just because humans aren’t capable of understanding certain things doesn’t mean that those things aren’t true.  In the same way that a toddler not understanding calculus doesn’t make calculus untrue.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Which group has the largest membership headcount?


Probably the Trinitarians. Recall that the largest religion is _nominal_ Christianity. And most have little bible knowledge.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> What do you, as an atheist, base that on?


What makes you think you're right vs. other religions? I see nothing that separates one from another.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

buttercup said:


> What about it? The triune God is one God. One being who exists in three persons.  Just because humans aren’t capable of understanding certain things doesn’t mean that those things aren’t true.  In the same way that a toddler not understanding calculus doesn’t make calculus untrue.


Nothing supernatural about calculus. I took Calc III and could do mathematical proofs. Not so with the gods. 

And yes, not understanding certain things makes absolutist claims about certain things meaningless.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Probably the Trinitarians. Recall that the largest religion is _nominal_ Christianity. And most have little bible knowledge.


I suspect the Trinitarians insist that competing sects of Christianity have the least Bible knowledge. Since they have numbers on their side, they must be right.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What makes you think you're right vs. other religions? I see nothing that separates one from another.


Perhaps God reveals himself differently to different people. The way he reveals himself to Muslims or to Hindus wouldn't work very well for westerners. So Christianity is 'right' for me.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I suspect the Trinitarians insist that competing sects of Christianity have the least Bible knowledge. Since they have numbers on their side, they must be right.


Their belief in God is right, the details maybe not so much. The more you study the more you learn. Recall that the biggest Christian sect, the Roman Catholic Church, discourages personal bible study, lest one fall into 'error' or worse, _heresy. _


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Perhaps God reveals himself differently to different people. The way he reveals himself to Muslims or to Hindus wouldn't work very well for westerners. So Christianity is 'right' for me.


As the Hindu gods are quantitatively different from the Christian gods, that suggests the likelihood of many different gods. But yes, gods are very much a function of geography. They seem to have subdivided the planet into regions of authority.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Their belief in God is right, the details maybe not so much. The more you study the more you learn. Recall that the biggest Christian sect, the Roman Catholic Church, discourages personal bible study, lest one fall into 'error' or worse, _heresy. _


Catholics have tradition and scripture which came a little later. I don't think they are wrong. There are many scoundrels in clergy. Look at Hal Lindsey, Tim Lahaye, Scofield, Hagee, Jerry Falwell.


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nothing in science 'backs up' the genesis fable.
> 
> Nothing in the Bible 'backs up' design of humans or animals.


Of course, it does such as evidence for the global flood.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> Of course, it does such as evidence for the global flood.


There is no evidence.


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

surada said:


> I'm surprised you never heard of Ram Bam.              Science and Medieval Philosophy: Maimonides | My Jewish Learning


What am I supposed to take away from your link?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2022)

buttercup said:


> As you’ve been told about 20 trillion times, there is only one God. But thank you for showing,  yet again, that you don’t care about sincere discussion, just trolling. How sad and pitiful.


Says you. How is it that you were divided this information?


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 623652


I don't understand why rational people say it's either or... Science or Genesis. They are not in competition at all.





james bond said:


> Of course, it does such as evidence for the global flood.


There is zero evidence for a global flood. There's ample evidence for a huge flood of the Euphrates river basin. Even the Bible uses the word Erets. That doesn't mean whole earth. Maybe the Jews are smarter than we are. Do you think all humanity came from incestuous relationships?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> There is no evidence.


The biblical flood wouldn't leave the evidence that science says doesn't exist. So they are correct.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The biblical flood wouldn't leave the evidence that science says doesn't exist. So they are correct.


The problem with your nonsense...

You rely on magic. So you disqualify yourself from any rational argument or use of the concept of evidence.

So you are left with nothing but magical declarations and "because I say so".

No different than the crazy guy on the park bench who insists his house plants talk to him.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> What am I supposed to take away from your link?


Science supercedes religious myth and teaching narratives. These are morality tales teaching redemption and explaining God's relationship with man.  There's an important message in the stories but it's not history.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The biblical flood wouldn't leave the evidence that science says doesn't exist. So they are correct.


There is flood evidence. Core samples have been taken all over the middle east, but there's no world wide flood sediment.


----------



## james bond (Apr 2, 2022)

surada said:


> There is zero evidence for a global flood.


Tut.  Tut.  It's in the Bible and we see science backs up the Bible.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> Tut.  Tut.  It's in the Bible and we see science backs up the Bible.


Not by geologists. Maybe by creationists. .


----------



## buttercup (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nothing supernatural about calculus. I took Calc III and could do mathematical proofs. Not so with the gods.
> 
> And yes, not understanding certain things makes absolutist claims about certain things meaningless.



Way to miss the point. Again, not being able to fully understand something doesn’t make said thing untrue. It doesn’t matter if we’re talking about something natural or supernatural.  You keep showing that for you it’s about us _proving_ something to you. I’m not trying to prove the trinity to you, I was merely saying that according to Christianity there is one God.

Your second sentence is absurd, there are many things people don’t fully understand yet understand enough to know it is true, it exists. It’s not meaningless to talk about those things.

Your problem is that you are extremely limited in your entire perspective of… well, everything. You’re so stuck on materialism that you don’t  understand that there is more than one way of gaining knowledge. Science and scientific experiments is _one_ way of knowing things. It’s not the only way. There are a number of things that are outside the realm of science. But that doesn’t mean they cannot be known. But now I’m getting into a topic that probably deserves a thread of its own.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The biblical flood wouldn't leave the evidence that science says doesn't exist. So they are correct.


A flood with no flood sediment?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

surada said:


> A flood with no flood sediment?


Even violent local floods don't leave uniform flood evidence. Why would a large gentle flood?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The biblical flood wouldn't leave the evidence that science says doesn't exist. So they are correct.


Massive rains result in massive floods which leave evidence.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Massive rains result in massive floods which leave evidence.


Rainfall runs downhill. The flood came uphill. So there's that.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Even violent local floods don't leave uniform flood evidence. Why would a large gentle flood?


They leave a footprint. Have you ever seen a core sample?  Tens of thousands have been taken in the middle east. There's whole ruined cities that have never been flooded.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

buttercup said:


> Way to miss the point. Again, not being able to fully understand something doesn’t make said thing untrue. It doesn’t matter if we’re talking about something natural or supernatural.  You keep showing that for you it’s about us _proving_ something to you. I’m not trying to prove the trinity to you, I was merely saying that according to Christianity there is one God.
> 
> Your second sentence is absurd, there are many things people don’t fully understand yet understand enough to know it is true, it exists. It’s not meaningless to talk about those things.
> 
> Your problem is that you are extremely limited in your entire perspective of… well, everything. You’re so stuck on materialism that you don’t  understand that there is more than one way of gaining knowledge. Science and scientific experiments is _one_ way of knowing things. It’s not the only way. There are a number of things that are outside the realm of science. But that doesn’t mean they cannot be known. But now I’m getting into a topic that probably deserves a thread of its own.


Way to sidestep the point. Again, not being able to understand something makes your absolutist claims about gods meaningless. Making absolutist claims about the 'reality' of supernatural entities is meaningless. I have never once required you to prove anything. If you have a supportable argument for gods, you should present that argument. See, it's really simple,  I'm not requiring proof. I'm simply requiring you to present an argument that doesn't presume I must accept your ''... because I say so'' admonishments. 

At what point does the nonsensical claim, "things people don’t fully understand yet understand enough to know it is true'', become mere pablum? Would you trust your life to a doctor who held that attitude? ''Hey'', said your doctor. '' I don't understand internal medicine but I understand enough about your not feeling well to understand an operation is needed''. 

Your problem is that you're gullible, impressionable and never bothered to critically examine the propaganda you were told was true. So, tell us what things ''are outside the realm of science''. Tell us about spirit realms. Share the knowledge why your gods are extant to the exclusion of other, more ancient gods. When you can share that knowledge in a way that would verify that you, in some way, attain supremacy over the Dayaks, then you'd have an argument. But it's all gainsay

You falsely and dishonestly write with 100% certainty and 0% facts about gods in the hope of making some connection to an argument. Early people invented icons, representations of animals, objects found in nature, etc. to explain phenomenon they didn't understand. Most of humanity has moved away from that.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Rainfall runs downhill. The flood came uphill. So there's that.


So, 40 days and nights of rain fell uphill?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> So, 40 days and nights of rain fell uphill?


It was carried uphill by the flood (it came down later when the flood receded). A little technical detail fer ya.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> It was carried uphill by the flood (it came down later when the flood receded). A little technical detail fer ya.


So the rain fell uphill, pushing the floodwaters up? 

The stuff you learn on the interwebs, eh?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, because the evidence says so.


If that were the case then no one would believe otherwise, but they do.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> So the rain fell uphill, pushing the floodwaters up?
> 
> The stuff you learn on the interwebs,


According to* the story* the flood came up from the sea, and would have met what little rain water was actually flowing down hill and pushed it upwards along with it. The purpose of the rain was fourfold,

To provide a fresh water supply for the ark.
To swell the wood of the ark.
To calm all winds.
And possibly to distract people from the activity around the ark.

It was not to cause the global flood, and could not in any case as the amount of water was insignificant.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> What a disgusting and low-life liar.


Youve changed your olive oil words now the frustration is building. What happened to those soft psalms and Biblical quotes? You realised they were of use on me son. 
I'll tell you what is disgusting. Its you people who blatantly support religion being the centre of all paedophilia on earth. You attend church and send to signal to them to continue and pay them to do it. Thats what's disgusting you vile despicable hypocrite.  Yet you publicly stand as a pillar of society and as pure as the driven snow.  You godbotherers are the scum of the earth. 


james bond said:


> You pay for the article and then tell us.  You're such a dirty, miserable atheist and worst atheist here .


Thats correct.  We should all pay for the truth to be revealed. You idiots will never believe anything outside bible but still worship the slaughter and rape by the your God of millions of innocent people and you still praise God. Now who is a disgusting liar and hypocrite? 


james bond said:


> Anyway, I win again and the atheists lose.  jb - 62.  atheists - 0 (as in evidence for evolution).


I re named you 006.5 and you haven't learnt a thing. 
You could beat an egg to scramble it. 

Although to do thank you for another chance to tear skin off you hypocritical godbotherers. Have another go. I'll drive it into you again.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Youve changed your olive oil words now the frustration is building. What happened to those soft psalms and Biblical quotes? You realised they were of use on me son.
> I'll tell you what is disgusting. Its you people who blatantly support religion being the centre of all paedophilia on earth. You attend church and send to signal to them to continue and pay them to do it. Thats what's disgusting you vile despicable hypocrite.  Yet you publicly stand as a pillar of society and as pure as the driven snow.  You godbotherers are the scum of the earth.
> 
> Thats correct.  We should all pay for the truth to be revealed. You idiots will never believe anything outside bible but still worship the slaughter and rape by the your God of millions of innocent people and you still praise God. Now who is a disgusting liar and hypocrite?
> ...


Colin,
Don't throw the baby out with the wash water.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> According to* the story* the flood came up from the sea, and would have met what little rain water was actually flowing down hill and pushed it upwards along with it. The purpose of the rain was fourfold,
> 
> To provide a fresh water supply for the ark.
> To swell the wood of the ark.
> ...


The fable says rain for 40 days and nights. You have a revised Bible?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2022)

DukeU said:


> If that were the case then no one would believe otherwise, but they do.


Not true at all. There will always be ignorant and stupid people who will hold magical beliefs in the face of the evidence. You manage to be both.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not true at all. *There will always be ignorant and stupid people who will hold magical beliefs* in the face of the evidence. You manage to be both.



Tell me more about how we evolved from rocks.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2022)

DukeU said:


> If that were the case then no one would believe otherwise, but they do.





DukeU said:


> Tell me more about how we evolved from rocks.


You embarrass yourself again. No scientist thinks we evolved from rocks. You know so little about any of this that you can't even form a cogent argument. How embarrassing for you.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Tell me more about how we evolved from rocks.


Tell us more about how we were created by supernatural entities.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Tell us more about how we were created by supernatural *entities.*



Your salvation is your responsibility and yours only. It's obvious you"ve been told the truth, it's on your shoulders to accept it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Your salvation is your responsibility and yours only. It's obvious you"ve been told the truth, it's on your shoulders to accept it.


Shaman DukeU has spoken! Thank you for gracing us with your presence in the science section, shaman.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Your salvation is your responsibility and yours only. It's obvious you"ve been told the truth, it's on your shoulders to accept it.


On the other hand, I have no reason to accept your truths as anything but thinly veiled threats as though you perceive yourself to be some enforcer with a holy mandate. So, actually, you have been told the truth. I would advise you accept it.


----------



## ReinyDays (Apr 2, 2022)

First ... to be clear ... Bronze Age Britons were pagans ... an aquatic tart handing out swords as a basis of government ... how is this any different than 18th Century French Humanism as a basis of government? ... we tend to use what we got ...

How does evolution work as a basis of government? ... [giggle] ... I think we all have a good idea of what the Bible as a basis of government looks like ... what the French Humanists wish to do away with, and they were good Christian folk too ...

The physical world is governed by physical laws (PV=nRT) ... the spiritual world is governed by spiritual law (love your brother as you love yourself) ... easy peasy ...


----------



## DukeU (Apr 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shaman DukeU has spoken! Thank you for gracing us with your presence in the science section, shaman.



You too. It's all on your shoulders.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> On the other hand, I have no reason to accept your truths as anything but thinly veiled threats as though you perceive yourself to be some enforcer with a holy mandate. So, actually, you have been told the truth. I would advise you accept it.



I have accepted the truth, but thanks.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The fable says rain for 40 days and nights. You have a revised Bible?


Yes, it rained for forty days and nights only, but the flood lasted a year.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> I have accepted the truth, but thanks.


I don't need your silly threats. Thanks.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Yes, it rained for forty days and nights only, but the flood lasted a year.


Why is there no evidence of a flood that lasted for a year?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why is there no evidence of a flood that lasted for a year?


What evidence would be satisfactory?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> What evidence would be satisfactory?


Evidence customarily associated with floods.

What evidence is there for Ark sailing adventures prompted by angry gods determined to kill most of humanity?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Evidence customarily associated with floods.


There would not have been uniform evidence, and any evidence has been degraded over time.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What evidence is there for Ark sailing adventures prompted by angry gods determined to kill most of humanity?


There seems to be evidence of a population bottleneck about that time.









						DNA – Proof of Noah’s Flood
					

Genetic evidence for the Flood – a human population bottleneck matching Noah’s Flood (Genesis 6-9) – is glaringly obvious when our DNA is examined truthfully and logically. You wi…




					zedie.wordpress.com


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The evidence has been degraded over time.


What evidence has been degraded?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> There seems to be evidence of a population bottleneck about that time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What evidence? Someone's personal blog has a curious lack of evidence, just personal opinion.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What evidence has been degraded?


Fragile evidence left on the surface of the earth degrades quickly. Subsequent flooding in flood-prone areas destroys previous flood evidence.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What evidence? Someone's personal blog has a curious lack of evidence, just personal opinion.


 Reminds one of the ToE.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Fragile evidence left on the surface of the earth degrades quickly. Subsequent flooding in flood-prone areas destroys previous flood evidence.


What exactly is the ''fragile evidence'' that was degraded?

Was there another global flood subsequent to Noah's ark adventure that degraded evidence of that earlier flood?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Reminds one of the ToE.


The US has many of the best colleges and universities that have entire research and teaching departments dedicated to evolutionary and biological sciences. 

Can you point us toward any of the colleges and universities that have ark studies and research programs?


----------



## Orangecat (Apr 3, 2022)

Any expert on evolution would have to either be guessing or be an immortal.
Our lifetimes are far too short to know for certain.
Our species' ability to record history accurately is also far too short.
That doesn't mean creationists are correct, either.
It just means that no one really knows.

Here's good questions for all parties: 
Why?
Why are things evolving?
Why did God create all things?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What exactly is the ''fragile evidence'' that was degraded?
> 
> Was there another global flood subsequent to Noah's ark adventure that degraded evidence of that earlier flood?


There was no evidence of a global flood per se. The advancing and receding waters would have expressed as thousands of 'local' flood events with widely differing characteristics. Water moving slowly on steep slopes would leave little if any evidence at all.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The US has many of the best colleges and universities that have entire research and teaching departments dedicated to evolutionary and biological sciences.
> 
> Can you point us toward any of the colleges and universities that have ark studies and research programs?


Such schools would be in the business of debunking flood stories, not studying them. Sadly, they debunk a flood story of their own making. Sort of a straw man flood story. If they researched that actual story they might find it more interesting.

Evolutionary theory is filled with gaps that are filled with suppositions. Do that with the flood story and you've got something really interesting.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> There was no evidence of a global flood per se. The advancing and receding waters would have expressed as thousands of 'local' flood events with widely differing characteristics. Water moving slowly on steep slopes would leave little if any evidence at all.


No evidence ''per se'' seems to be a different argument from ''There would not have been uniform evidence...''

That's odd because many creation ministries insist the Grand Canyon was the result of the Noah flood and the Grand Canyon is pretty dramatic evidence of flood and water erosion.... just over geologic timescales.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Such schools would be in the business of debunking flood stories, not studying them. Sadly, they debunk a flood story of their own making. Sort of a straw man flood story. If they researched that actual story they might find it more interesting.
> 
> Evolutionary theory is filled with gaps that are filled with suppositions. Do that with the flood story and you've got something really interesting.







__





						Noah's Ark VBS Vacation Bible School
					

The "Let's Build an Ark" Vacation Bible school program includes VBS teacher guides, worship service, music, snack ideas, craft ideas, a six foot model ark, advertising, lessons, and much more. All lessons are deeply rooted in Scripture and written in both KJV and NIV formats.



					kremerresources.com
				




I did find a school with a very comprehensive ark studies program that seems to promote vs. debunk the flood fable.

Not sure about the status of their accreditation.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> No evidence ''per se'' seems to be a different argument from ''There would not have been uniform evidence...''
> 
> That's odd because many creation ministries insist the Grand Canyon was the result of the Noah flood and the Grand Canyon is pretty dramatic evidence of flood and water erosion.... just over geologic timescales.


Of course there would be areas of dramatic evidence depending on the topography, soil type, and vegetation. But generally there would be little. Most of the earth's surface was in a relatively pristine state having been recently renewed by the Genesis (re)creation. This means heavy vegetation in the form of grasslands that are able to withstand flooding. A study of the grasslands of the west prior to their being plowed up will reveal their hardiness in this regard. The sod with it's deep root system was even used by the settlers and Indians to build crude houses.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ark model is pretty good, but the narrative read by the kid repeated some of the usual falsehoods. The woodpile might have served as firewood for the furnace on the ark but certainly not for building materials.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I don't need your silly threats. Thanks.


Smart people should know the difference between threats and promises.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Of course there would be areas of dramatic evidence depending on the topography, soil type, and vegetation. But generally there would be little. Most of the earth's surface was in a relatively pristine state having been recently renewed by the Genesis (re)creation. This means heavy vegetation in the form of grasslands that are able to withstand flooding. A study of the grasslands of the west prior to their being plowed up will reveal their hardiness in this regard. The sod with it's deep root system was even used by the settlers and Indians to build crude houses.


So, what evidence can you attribute to the flood from the Noah fable?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Smart people should know the difference between threats and promises.


Those same people should not presume to be the self-assigned enforcers for the gods.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The ark model is pretty good, but the narrative read by the kid repeated some of the usual falsehoods. The woodpile might have served as firewood for the furnace on the ark but certainly not for building materials.


What is the 'ark model''?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What is the 'ark model''?


From the linked article you provided.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> So, what evidence can you attribute to the flood from the Noah fable?


No physical evidence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> There would not have been uniform evidence


Why not?




Woodznutz said:


> and any evidence has been degraded over time


That would be true of any flood. Yet we find evidence of past floods. But not your fantasy flood.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Smart people should know the difference between threats and promises.


Threats can also be promises, professor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> No physical evidence.


And that's where you claim magic, disqualifying yourself from any rational discussion.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> From the linked article you provided.


I wouldn't expect a Sunday Bible school to do anything but press bible school doctrine.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why is there no evidence of a flood that lasted for a year?



No evidence??? LOL

Just because you don't accept it as such, doesn't mean there is none.








What Are Some of the Best Flood Evidences? | Answers …




Polystrate Trees | Upright Trees Are Evidence of ...​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Just because you don't accept it as such, doesn't mean there is none.


No, there is none.

Your Canyon picture certainly is not it. Looks like you got fooled again.

Nobody is going to read the links you never read and spoonfeed them back to you.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> No evidence??? LOL
> 
> Just because you don't accept it as such, doesn't mean there is none.
> 
> ...


Cutting and pasting from charlatans at AIG serves what purpose?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And that's where you claim magic, disqualifying yourself from any rational discussion.


My faith in the truth and accuracy of the bible is my evidence. Of course others will need physical evidence. In legal terms the bible has the "preponderate weight of evidence" regarding its integrity.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Those same people should not presume to be the *self-assigned *enforcers for the gods.



They don't, you fail again.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> They don't, you fail again.


Of course they do. Proofread what you wrote.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> My faith in the truth and accuracy of the bible is my evidence.


Right, so you are disqualified from usng rational argument or evidence. You have abandoned these concepts.

So just say "because my religious text says so" and move on.

Or is that too honest for you?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, there is none.
> 
> Your Canyon picture certainly is not it. Looks like you got fooled again.
> 
> Nobody is going to read the links you never read and spoonfeed them back to you.



"There is no evidence"....................


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I wouldn't expect a Sunday Bible school to do anything but press bible school doctrine.


I just wish they would read the story more carefully first.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Cutting and pasting from charlatans at AIG serves what purpose?



Debunking your religion.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, so you are disqualified from usng rational argument or evidence. You have abandoned these concepts.
> 
> So just say "because my religious text says so" and move on.
> 
> Or is that too honest for you?


What I'm doing is reviewing the story in the light of what is erroneously believed about it. Nothing more.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> "There is no evidence"....................


That's right. 

Unlike you terrified sissies, we have answered the question of what such evidence would look like.

And you cannot meet this simple standard, used for other past floods.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

How old must this tree be?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> What I'm doing is reviewing the story in the light of what is erroneously believed about it. Nothing more.


Yes, nothing more. That's exactly right and represents maybe some accidental honesty on your part.

"Because my Bible tells me so."

Okay. I appreciate your honesty. Now try to tell the fraud DukeU  he is being a dishonest troll and really has nothing but "because my Bible says so".


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I just wish they would read the story more carefully first.


I suspect they did and are convinced their version is the correct version. Different versions of bibles and different versions of interpretations of those bibles leads to the different sects and subdivisions of Christianity. 

In some religions, volume of fire from larger caliper weapons determines the ''correct'' sect / subdivision. Large caliber persuasion might be something to consider.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> How old must this tree be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No more than a few thousand years. 6,000 year old planet and just a few thousand years since Noah's pleasure cruise.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> How old must this tree be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Polystrata fossil trees.

Explained for 140+ years. Not a problem for evolution or geology.

Sorry...another faceplant


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, nothing more. That's exactly right and represents maybe some accidental honesty on your part.
> 
> "Because my Bible tells me so."
> 
> Okay. I appreciate your honesty. Now try to tell the fraud DukeU  he is being a dishonest troll and really has nothing but "because my Bible says so".


How is taking seriously the words of the greatest work of literature in history a bad thing?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> No more than a few thousand years. 6,000 year old planet and just a few thousand years since Noah's pleasure cruise.



No, no, no, it's millions of years old....................


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> How is taking seriously the words of the greatest work of literature in history a bad thing?


Kind of a limpwristed loaded question, there.

Here, let me play:

Why is taking every word literally of a collection of debunked and plagiarized bronze aged myths a good thing?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> No, no, no, it's millions of years old....................



And the planet is flat...............


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> And the planet is flat...............



You really believe that? You fail again.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You really believe that? You fail again.


No, any idiot who thinks there is enough water on earth to cover the entire earth thinks that.

Hint: you're one of the idiots


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I suspect they did and are convinced their version is the correct version. Different versions of bibles and different versions of interpretations of those bibles leads to the different sects and subdivisions of Christianity.


I think most people get their ideas about the flood from medieval paintings. Only God knows where they got their ideas.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I think most people get their ideas about the flood from medieval paintings. Only God know where they got their ideas.


Why diminish the Bible as the place where people get their ideas about the biblical flood?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You really believe that? You fail again.


''the bible says so''


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, any idiot who thinks there is enough water on earth to cover the entire earth thinks that.
> 
> Hint: you're one of the idiots



On earth or in the earth.

Another swing and miss.

*Proverbs 8:28 *| View whole chapter | See verse in contextWhen he established the clouds above: when he strengthened the fountains of the deep:

*Genesis 8:2 *| View whole chapter | See verse in contextThe fountains also of the deep and the windows of heaven were stopped, and the rain from heaven was restrained;

*Genesis 7:11 *| View whole chapter | See verse in contextIn the six hundredth year of Noah's life, in the second month, the seventeenth day of the month, the same day were all the fountains of the great deep broken up, and the windows of heaven were opened.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why diminish the Bible as the place where people get their ideas about the biblical flood?


Their ideas aren't biblical and are easy targets for skeptics.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> On earth or in the earth.


Neither. Now you know you have nothing. As evidenced by your retreat to your iron age handbook.

Just admit this isn't about evidence. You embarrass yourself to say otherwise.


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Youve changed your olive oil words now the frustration is building. What happened to those soft psalms and Biblical quotes? You realised they were of use on me son.
> I'll tell you what is disgusting. Its you people who blatantly support religion being the centre of all paedophilia on earth. You attend church and send to signal to them to continue and pay them to do it. Thats what's disgusting you vile despicable hypocrite.  Yet you publicly stand as a pillar of society and as pure as the driven snow.  You godbotherers are the scum of the earth.
> 
> Thats correct.  We should all pay for the truth to be revealed. You idiots will never believe anything outside bible but still worship the slaughter and rape by the your God of millions of innocent people and you still praise God. Now who is a disgusting liar and hypocrite?
> ...


More SAF and POS comments from you lol.  Science already proved the global flood, so it means soy un ganador for me.  I continue to beat and win over the atheists and agnostics here with my cogent posts.

Science proved that evolution is wrong even as a hypothesis.  Evolution has no origins, no history and no major species change.  I was proven right in that all evolution is based on a bunch of atheist scientists papers.  Edward Blyth showed natural selection was found by creationists before Darwin.  I proved Darwin was a scumball thief who stole from Blyth's papers and did not give proper credit.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Neither. Now you know you have nothing. As evidenced by your retreat to your iron age handbook



What book do you defer to?

I have as much as you do.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Neither. Now you know you have nothing. As evidenced by your retreat to your iron age handbook.


Even today the overwhelming choice of those stranded on a desert island.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> What book do you defer to?
> 
> I have as much as you do.


You have zero. I have all the evidence ever found.

I don't refer to "a book". You reveal your ignorance, stupidity, and deference to authoritarian declarations to ask such a stupid question.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Their ideas aren't biblical and are easy targets for skeptics.


I have to think they will argue that they're right and you are wrong. What's the tie breaker?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You have zero. I have all the evidence ever found.



You found all the evidence yourself?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You found all the evidence yourself?


Oops, not what is said or implied.

Desperate brainwashed religious nutter is reduced to propping up strawman.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, not what is said or implied.
> 
> Desperate brainwashed religious nutter is reduced to propping up strawman.



You have nothing besides what someone else said.

Demonstrate evolution for me or admit you have nothing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You have nothing besides what someone else said.


No, I have all the evidence. You have none. 

Test it. Go try out your act and a room of college freshman. We will probably hear the laughter from here.

Go sign up fr 7th grade and fail the science class. We will hea the laughter from here.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, I have all the evidence. You have none.


Your demonstration sucks. I'm not convinced.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 3, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I have to think they will argue that they're right and you are wrong. What's the tie breaker?


The details found in the story. Common beliefs are not found there.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Your demonstration sucks. I'm not convinced.


So what? Not every slow kid can be educated. The rest of the class has to move on. 

I don't care if you believe magical nonsense. I will just debunk your outright lies and your embarrasisng dog and pony show in the science section.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So what? Not every slow kid can be educated. The rest of the class has to move on.
> 
> I don't care if you believe magical nonsense. I will just debunk your outright lies and your embarrasisng dog and pony show in the science section.



Let's see you do it.

Demonstration please.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Let's see you do it.
> 
> Demonstration please.


Do what? Be specific. Present evidence? Of what, specifically?

And before I do, please describe what some of that evidence might look like.

Else, how will you know whether or not you are looking at evidence? You would just be a desperate, attention-begging troll wasting everyone's time.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Do what? Be specific. Present evidence? Of what, specifically?
> 
> And before I do, please describe what some of that evidence might look like.
> 
> Else, how will you know whether or not you are looking at evidence? You would just be a desperate, attention-begging troll wasting everyone's time.



Put a rock, some water, and millions of years in a container and show how it evolves into life.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Put a rock, some water, and millions of years in a container and show how it evolves into life.


Why? No scientist suggests that was the process. You are embarrassing yourself.

Try again?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why? No scientist suggests that was the process. You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Try again?


That's exactly what they say.

But, are you admitting you're deferring to what others say?!?     LOL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> That's exactly what they say.


Shameless liar, retreating to shameless lies, because he has nothing else but his strawman left. 

Lies make baby Jesus cry, peasant.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shameless liar, retreating to shameless lies, because he has nothing else but his strawman left.
> 
> Lies make baby Jesus cry, peasant.


You're the liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You're the liar.


Haha, cry it all out.


Then, take your embarrassing lie and email it to a biologist.

Please post the response, so we can all laugh at your expense.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, cry it all out.
> 
> 
> Then, take your embarrassing lie and email it to a biologist.
> ...



Why would I care what another liar would say?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Why would I care what another liar would say?


You tell me. You are the embarrassing idiot trolling the science section.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You tell me. You are the embarrassing idiot trolling the science section.



SCIENCE!!!!!!!         



Isn't science supposed to be demonstratable and repeatable?

Let's see it.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The details found in the story. Common beliefs are not found there.


Common beliefs only suggest what a lot of people might believe. That says nothing about what is true and factual.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> SCIENCE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which science? And why? Your mommy doesn't work here, you pathetic worm. If you are going to make demands of others, be very specific. 

You won't. Again, this litmus test always weeds out the frauds like you.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which science? And why? Your mommy doesn't work here, you pathetic worm. If you are going to make demands of others, be very specific.
> 
> You won't. Again, this litmus test always weeds out the frauds like you.



Again? For a smart person you sure do have a short memory.

Show the class what your entire religion is based on.

A rock, water, and millions of years.......................And go.


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Try again?


Welp, the latest from creationists trying to destroy evolution for good.


supposed human and dinosaur footprints found together at the Paluxy River in Texas;
 
the small accumulation of moon dust found by the Apollo astronauts;
 
a boat-like structure in the Ararat region as evidence of Noah’s ark;
 
a supposed human handprint found in “dinosaur-age rock”;
 
a dead “plesiosaur” caught near New Zealand.
The latest:

*The lack of moon dust shows a young Earth.*  But atheists and their scientists have been lying like a mofo trying to discredit the lunar findings and studies.  I think the above and other more recent findings have given the argument to the creationists.

'As for what Armstrong and Aldrin found on the lunar surface, all  are agreed that they found a thin dust layer .The transcript of Armstrong’s  words as he stepped onto the moon are instructive:




> “_I am at the foot of the ladder. The LM [lunar module ] footpads    are only depressed in the surface about one or two inches, although the surface    appears. to be very, very fine grained, as. you get close to it. It is almost    like a powder. Now and then it is very fine. I am going to step off the LM    now. That is one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind_.”'



The plesiosaur findings were of basking sharks, so not conclusive.  Noah's ark hasn't been found in the Ararat region nor anywhere else.  No humans and dinosaur fossils found together "yet."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Again? For a smart person you sure do have a short memory.
> 
> Show the class what your entire religion is based on.
> 
> A rock, water, and millions of years.......................And go.


Oops, there is that lie again. Nobody has evidence for your lie, because nobody but you is stupid enough to utter it.

Got anything else, liar?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, there is that lie again. Nobody has evidence for your lie, because nobody but you is stupid enough to utter it.
> 
> Got anything else, liar?



Demonstration please.

This is the science section after all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Demonstration please.
> 
> This is the science section after all.


Of your embarrassing lie? Should I also demonstrate that unicorns make ice cream?

Hahaha, moron....


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of your embarrassing lie? Should I also demonstrate that unicorns make ice cream?
> 
> Hahaha, moron....



So, you got nothing for the class. Bummer, I thought maybe you had something to back up your big talk.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> So, you got nothing for the class. Bummer, I thought maybe you had something to back up your big talk.


No, I have no evidence of your embarrassing fantasy. Nobody does. Because you are a desperate moron that invented a fake strawman.

Because you have nothing else. Because you know less than nothing about any of this.

Please find a biologist and demand that they prove to you life evolved from a rock. Post the response here, so we can all laugh at your expense.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, I have no evidence of your embarrassing fantasy.



It's yours, not mine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> It's yours, not mine.


Liar. It's your strawman. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar. It's your strawman. You are embarrassing yourself.



This is the science section. Where is your demonstration.

This should be easy for you, you're the smart science guy.

We're waiting.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> This is the science section. Where is your demonstration.
> 
> This should be easy for you, you're the smart science guy.
> 
> We're waiting.


As soon as you demonstrate that zombies exist.

And, go. You  shouldnt claim zombies exist, if you can't support it.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> As soon as you demonstrate that zombies exist.
> 
> And, go. You shouldnt claim zombies exist, if you can't support it.



I have stated many times, it is my faith.

You have stated your religion as science related and fact. That should be easily demonstrated by you....The smart guy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> This is the science section. Where is your demonstration.
> 
> This should be easy for you, you're the smart science guy.
> 
> We're waiting.


As soon as you demonstrate that zombies exist.

And, go. You  should ouldnt claim zombies exist, if you can't support it.


DukeU said:


> I have stated many times, it is my faith.


Well there you go. So all of this clamoring for evidence is just a desperate troll shit show to garner yourself some attention.

I think we are done here.

Thanks for the accidental honesty. Good luck in getting up to speed with 7th grade science.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well there you go. So all of this clamoring for evidence is just a desperate troll shit show to garner yourself some attention.
> 
> I think we are done here.
> 
> Thanks for the accidental honesty. Good luck in getting up to speed with 7th grade science.



Sorry class.

He has nothing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Sorry class.
> 
> He has nothing.


Riiiight

Same for the global scientific community

But you, an uneducated slob, have outsmarted them all by reading  a book of plagiarized, iron aged myths.

Sure


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Riiiight
> 
> Same for the global scientific community
> 
> ...



"The global scientific community".         


Thanks for admitting where you get your beliefs from, it's a small step.

You have repeatedly stated this is the "science section", and failed to demonstrate why you believe what you believe, which should be easy for you.

Your science is a religion based on made up fairytales.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> The global scientific community


That's right. I proudly say so. Your mockery of them makes you look like the lobotomozed moron, not them or me. 

Again, go check. Go public with your embarrassing act. Go get yourself laughed out of any room full of intelligent, educated people. Don't need to take my word for it.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> More SAF and POS comments from you lol.  Science already proved the global flood, so it means soy un ganador for me.


Can you show the proof if that because it hasn't been recorded in history let alone by science.  I know you can't so bother replying. Just leave you big mouth wide open for all to see. 


james bond said:


> I continue to beat and win over the atheists and agnostics here with my cogent posts.
> 
> Science proved that evolution is wrong even as a hypothesis.


Thats strange because I know they in fact confirmed it. Check the meaning of "hypothesis". It doesn't mean what you think. 


james bond said:


> Evolution has no origins, no history and no major species change.


Ignorance us ignorance and nothing of value can be derived from it. 


james bond said:


> I was proven right in that all evolution is based on a bunch of atheist scientists papers.


not according to Darwin because he spent years studying it in Madagascar. 


james bond said:


> Edward Blyth showed natural selection was found by creationists before Darwin.


You are wrong.  Darwin was the one who confirmed it with his book etc.  No one believed it to be fact prior to that. 


james bond said:


> I proved Darwin was a scumball thief who stole from Blyth's papers and did not give proper credit.


You proved it??? 
Wheres your evidence of that? You haven't mentioned that until now but suddenly you're  writing history. 

Your frustration is building and now fabricating unsupported lies. You know you have nothing but faith and no intelligence. 
Have another go.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's right. I proudly say so. Your mockery of them makes you look like the lobotomozed moron, not them or me.
> 
> Again, go check. Go public with your embarrassing act. Go get yourself laughed out of any room full of intelligent, educated people. Don't need to take my word for it.



You have failed to demonstrate anything, smart guy.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> Welp, the latest from creationists trying to destroy evolution for good.
> 
> 
> supposed human and dinosaur footprints found together at the Paluxy River in Texas;
> ...


Creationer conspiracy theories.


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Can you show the proof if that because it hasn't been recorded in history let alone by science.


I've already showed absolute proof and it has been recorded in history by creationists.  This is why you have become SAF and POS as you never listen.



Colin norris said:


> Thats strange because I know they in fact confirmed it.


This makes you WACKO and a LIAR lmao.  Show me where atheist scientists confirmed it -- https://evolution.berkeley.edu/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/Evo101_06_Macroevolution_UE.pdf

Also, a hypothesis has to lead to testing.  Where's your testing?









						hypothesis - Understanding Evolution
					

A proposed explanation for a narrow set of phenomena. A hypothesis must be testable with evidence from the natural world. If an explanation can't be tested with experimental results, observation, or some other means, then it is not a scientific hypothesis.




					evolution.berkeley.edu
				




Anyway, I usually get bored discussing science with you and you running away, so WILL LEAVE you with that and no answer from you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You have failed to demonstrate anything, smart guy.


Right, because I don't do troll exercises.

Tell me what some of the evidence might look like, and I will do my best.

And, go.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> I've already did.  This is why you have become SAF and POS.
> 
> 
> This makes you WACKO lmao.  Show me where they confirmed it -- https://evolution.berkeley.edu/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/Evo101_06_Macroevolution_UE.pdf


Youre done godbotherer.  You have nothing. 
Show me one word where science has unconditionally supported religion. Not some godbothering piece of shit written by an idiot like you.


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tell me what some of the evidence might look like, and I will do my best.


"For British naturalists in particular, steeped as they were in natural theology, this was appalling. They believed that nature was a reflection of God’s benevolent design."

It's in the _intelligent design_.  Today, we find DNA, how the heart organ pumps blood, nourishment and protection from illnesses throughout our body, and more.

The above can be tested and with the "more":

"
Is Intelligent Design a Scientific Theory?​
Yes. The scientific method is commonly described as a four-step process involving observations, hypothesis, experiments, and conclusion. Intelligent design begins with the observation that intelligent agents produce complex and specified information (CSI). Design theorists hypothesize that if a natural object was designed, it will contain high levels of CSI. Scientists then perform experimental tests upon natural objects to determine if they contain complex and specified information. One easily testable form of CSI is irreducible complexity, which can be discovered by experimentally reverse-engineering biological structures to see if they require all of their parts to function. When ID researchers find irreducible complexity in biology, they conclude that such structures were designed."









						What Is Intelligent Design?
					

[ inˈteləjənt di-ˈzīn ] The theory of intelligent design holds that certain features of the universe and of living things are best explained by an intelligent cause, not an undirected process such as…




					intelligentdesign.org
				




Yet, you still can't produce anything lol.  Goo bye!


----------



## DukeU (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, because I don't do troll exercises.
> 
> Tell me what some of the evidence might look like, and I will do my best.
> 
> And, go.


LOL

You said you have ALL of the evidence, let's see it.

Let's see the missing links between no life and life, you know, the made up part.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> "For British naturalists in particular, steeped as they were in natural theology, this was appalling. They believed that nature was a reflection of God’s benevolent design."
> 
> It's in the _intelligent design_.  Today, we find DNA, how the heart organ pumps blood, nourishment and protection from illnesses throughout our body, and more.
> 
> ...


ID'iot creationerism is not science.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 3, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You said you have ALL of the evidence, let's see it.


No I didn't. Another strawman. Pretty lame.

I said all the evidence backs what I am saying. I would just go compile it and lay it at your feet for you to spit on? The evidence that has convinced all the smartest and most educated people on the planet? Ha, no, troll.

Now, tell me what some of that evidence might look like, and I will do my best. Normal people have no problem answering that question.

But, again, you won't. You can't, because you are faith-bound not to answer the question. You won't even try. Seriously, even make try to make yourself try.

You can't do it. And you won't do it.

You will just try to get attention and waste other people's time shitting on whatever they bring to you.


----------



## james bond (Apr 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I said all the evidence backs what I am saying.


Haha.  It means you are LYING.

Good thing I didn't see it in the morning or else...


----------



## james bond (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Youre done godbotherer.  You have nothing.
> Show me one word where science has unconditionally supported religion. Not some godbothering piece of shit written by an idiot like you.


I didn't think you knew how evolution explained it as you did not explain.  I even gave you the link, but it was too complex for you.  Now, you're back to your constant beotching about creationists because they are right and you are wrong.

When an evolutionist can't explain what he believes in using science, then you know they are the simpletons who are SAF and POS.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Way to sidestep the point. Again, not being able to understand something makes your absolutist claims about gods meaningless. Making absolutist claims about the 'reality' of supernatural entities is meaningless. I have never once required you to prove anything. If you have a supportable argument for gods, you should present that argument. See, it's really simple,  I'm not requiring proof. I'm simply requiring you to present an argument that doesn't presume I must accept your ''... because I say so'' admonishments.



Wow. I don’t want to be rude but I can see now that you are the type of atheist who is so obsessed that you're literally incapable of having a normal conversation. (I know the type, from experience. A one-track mind.)

If you look back at the string of our conversation, *the topic was not about the existence of God. *

Let’s recap what we WERE talking about. In post #58, I quoted a bunch of your posts where you used the word gods plural. Then I said that you’ve been told a trillion times that there is only one god. And then I said that when you do that it shows that you’re trolling.

So I was talking about your use of the word gods plural in a trolling way. In other words, your immature trolling. 

Then you brought up the trinity. You didn’t make your point clear but since you brought it up, I replied in post #71  and I made a true statement in regard to the trinity, that just because we can’t fully understand something doesn’t make it untrue.

From there, evidently you jumped to the topic of the existence of God, which now you're arrogantly implying that I  haven't proven my case, *when that wasn't even the topic of our conversation.  *🤦‍♀️



Hollie said:


> Your problem is that you're gullible, impressionable and never bothered to critically examine the propaganda you were told was true.



I'm actually laughing here. Yet again you are SO wrong.  I didn't grow up in a Christian home. I didn't become a Christian until relatively late in life, so for most of my life I was a nonbeliever, and extremely unreligious. God or religion wasn't even on my radar for many years.  One of the reasons I was so unreligious (and actually hated religion) is because I've always been a skeptic and an independent thinker.  So your accusation that I'm gullible and impressionable, while condescending and meant to be an insult, is actually laughable to me...and a statement like that just make you look ignorant, in my eyes and in the eyes of other believers.

When I finally did become a believer, it wasn't because anyone "told me" it was true.  I came to Christ on my own, for a number of reasons, none of which were because anyone "told me" or that I didn't "critically examine the propaganda."  The exact opposite is the case. I DID critically examine numerous things that I had previously never taken the time to look into. In addition to that, I had my own life-changing revelatory experience, which I won't bother explaining to you, because I can see that nothing is getting through that obsessed mind of yours that is more closed than Fort Knox.




Hollie said:


> You falsely and dishonestly write with 100% certainty and 0% facts about gods in the hope of making some connection to an argument. Early people invented icons, representations of animals, objects found in nature, etc. to explain phenomenon they didn't understand. Most of humanity has moved away from that.



LOL. I'm still laughing here.  Again, we weren't even talking about the existence of God (at least I wasn't) and you - like other obsessed atheists of your stripe - manage to inject your obsession into every single conversation, regardless of what the other person is talking about. 

We could be talking about underwater basket weaving, and you're the type of atheist who would somehow manage to change the topic into the existence of God, then get mad at the person you're talking to for not proving God to you, when they weren't even talking about that in the first place.  And with such anger! And bitterness! And venom!

Colin Norris is another one like that... you're just like him in that way.  It doesn't matter what the topic is, he obsessively injects God into whatever it is, with so much anger and bitterness, always demanding others prove God to him. 

Both you and him really are obsessed. That's why you spend so much time in the religion section...which is interesting to me, and telling.  Reminds me of the saying, "Methinks the lady doth protest too much."


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> I didn't think you knew how evolution explained it as you did not explain.  I even gave you the link, but it was too complex for you.



the link you gave didn't prove there was a god. It was written by some jsus junkie like you. 


james bond said:


> Now, you're back to your constant beotching about creationists because they are right and you are wrong.
> 
> When an evolutionist can't explain what he believes in using science, then you know they are the simpletons who are SAF and POS.





Woodznutz said:


> Just peruse any study of human or animal anatomy and you'll realize the utter impossibility of evolution.


No. I with you to prove it and while your there, prove your God exists. I know you can't so we'll see who is lying now.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> I didn't think you knew how evolution explained it as you did not explain.  I even gave you the link, but it was too complex for you.  Now, you're back to your constant beotching about creationists because they are right and you are wrong.
> 
> When an evolutionist can't explain what he believes in using science, then you know they are the simpletons who are SAF and POS.



Evolution is not connected to science and never was.  Attempting to link the two is immature at best. 

I asked you these questions before. 
From what did God create the universe? 
Exactly when was it done and don't quote the bible and ancient scriptures because carbon dating proves that wrong. 
Where did all the water go after the seas increased by over 8 kilometres above current sea levels? 
Why did your merciful god drown everyone and everything but the chosen few if he was so merciful? 
Can you explain how he  made nuclear fusion in stars? 
There's some home work son. Try your luck this time and I'll blow you away again. 




Here's the article again just to refresh your demented brain. Notice how it talks a natural selection. 





__





						Evolution: Ancient Britons rapidly adapted to cope with lack of sunlight | New Scientist
					






					www-newscientist-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				




Notice the mention of evolution? No creationist. Just the plain hard facts.  


Gid bless all the dickhead godbotherers in USA.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Thought you believers might like to argue that god was responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What genetic codes were selected? How did these codes eventuate at the biochemical level?



Greg


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> What genetic codes were selected? How did these codes eventuate at the biochemical level?
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


I'm not sure what you mean but I can say that DNA arrived very soon after the first split cells.  It had to or it couldn't reproduce the same again. 
But there's no pointing to some god shit. It simply didn't happen like that. 
If you wanted to research it  and I know you won't, it is easily explained. 
You will still go to heaven even if you don't believe it.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Youre done godbotherer.  You have nothing.
> Show me one word where science has unconditionally supported religion. Not some godbothering piece of shit written by an idiot like you.


Gtopa.
Disagreeing is pathetic.  If you know I'm wrong, prove it.  I know you can't so its best you discontinue the ignorant remarks.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> I'm not sure what you mean but I can say that DNA arrived very soon after the first split cells.  It had to or it couldn't reproduce the same again.
> But there's no pointing to some god shit. It simply didn't happen like that.
> If you wanted to research it  and I know you won't, it is easily explained.
> You will still go to heaven even if you don't believe it.


So you are saying that you don't KNOW!!! Very good. Thanks for playing at Science. You have no idea of the mechanisms which underpin that of which you speak. That you BELIEVE in Science says you m,isunderstand the very nature of Science. 

Greg


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> So you are saying that you don't KNOW!!! Very good. Thanks for playing at Science. You have no idea of the mechanisms which underpin that of which you speak. That you BELIEVE in Science says you m,isunderstand the very nature of Science.
> 
> Greg


That would be the same as you believing there's a god but don't understand anything else.  The more faith you have that there has to be a god, the greater the chance there isn't. Faith does not equate to fact. 




Science has nothing to do with DNA.  They only discovered it not invented it. 
So if I'm wrong   you obviously have the correct answer and I challenge you to put it here now.  
See how good you are now big mouth.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Rainfall runs downhill. The flood came uphill. So there's that.


Lol 😂😂😂 uphill you say? Are you a loon?


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Gtopa.
> Disagreeing is pathetic.  If you know I'm wrong, prove it.  I know you can't so its best you discontinue the ignorant remarks.


WRONG as usual. You really are a lying prat!!!! 

So you don't know. Good. As expected. you're a bloody parrot without ANY idea of Evolution. You think you really are a Monkey's Uncle??? lmao

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> That would be the same as you believing there's a god but don't understand anything else.  The more faith you have that there has to be a god, the greater the chance there isn't. Faith does not equate to fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are clueless. Case closed, dummy!!! lmao

Next you'll think you know something about Quantum Mechanics!!!! 

Greg


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Yes, it rained for forty days and nights only, but the flood lasted a year.


Spring snow melt from the Zagros mountains combined with heavy spring rains caused the flood. Water doesn't run uphill.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> You are clueless. Case closed, dummy!!! lmao
> 
> Next you'll think you know something about Quantum Mechanics!!!!
> 
> Greg


Yes I'm clueless but I've exposed that you know fuck all also. You can't perform son. You've got nothing.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> That would be the same as you believing there's a god but don't understand anything else.  The more faith you have that there has to be a god, the greater the chance there isn't. Faith does not equate to fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look lame brain; YOU have no idea how Evolution happens and what it is. You see a duck and think of a dinosaur. You're CLUELESS!! WHAT IS THE MECHANISM Biochemically for Evolution???

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Yes I'm clueless but I've exposed that you know fuck all also. You can't perform son. You've got nothing.


lmao

You're an ignorant dill. You have any idea about Amino Acid sequencing and complementality between mRNA and DNA?? Of course not; that is middle school Science and you failed that!!!

Greg


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> lmao
> 
> You're an ignorant dill. You have any idea about Amino Acid sequencing and complementality between mRNA and DNA?? Of course not; that is middle school Science and you failed that!!!
> 
> Greg


Not interested.  Just thr proof of your god and I will shut up. 
I'll wait here.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 4, 2022)

A little more about evolution by the experts.​
You lied again. You're no expert. \






lmao

Greg


----------



## buttercup (Apr 4, 2022)

Before I sign off here, I just had to say.... this thread inspired my new sig.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

buttercup said:


> Wow. I don’t want to be rude but I can see now that you are the type of atheist who is so obsessed that you're literally incapable of having a normal conversation. (I know the type, from experience. A one-track mind.)
> 
> If you look back at the string of our conversation, *the topic was not about the existence of God. *
> 
> ...


Wow. I can see you're the kind of religious extremist who projects their hate and intolerance onto others. Not having the intellectual or emotional maturity to engage in the topic without having your tender sensibilities offended suggests you might want to limit your participation to threads with an audience that shares your extremism.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Wow. I can see you're the kind of religious extremist who projects their hate and intolerance onto others. Not having the intellectual or emotional maturity to engage in the topic without having your tender sensibilities offended suggests you might want to limit your participation to threads with an audience that shares your extremism.


I was just told that the Crusdades are not taking any more applicants and I am really PISSED OFF!!! Next they'll be telling me that they closed down the INQUISITION!!! Damn shocking is what I say!!!!

Oh no: it's still going strong. It's called "Woke".

"
In order for an inquisition to succeed, he says, there must be an individual or a group of people who believe they are in the right and want everyone else to toe the line.

"But that moral certainty isn't enough," Murphy says. There must also be a bureaucracy and methods of surveillance to sustain the persecution.

"All of those things are much more advanced right now by an order of magnitude than they were centuries ago," Murphy says. "Nowadays [surveillance] is done almost automatically — every time you hit the keyboard on your computer or every time you walk by a camera on the street."

Murphy fears what could happen if that moral certainty meets the kinds of monitoring tools that exist today.

"In the wrong hands, the tools of repression are just more available and dangerous than they have been in a long time," he says."


Damn; I'd have to stop being anti-Woke and sensible!!!

Greg


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> I was just told that the Crusdades are not taking any more applicants and I am really PISSED OFF!!! Next they'll be telling me that they closed down the INQUISITION!!! Damn shocking is what I say!!!!
> 
> Oh no: it's still going strong. It's called "Woke".
> 
> ...


"...there must be an individual or a group of people who believe they are in the right and want everyone else to toe the line."

Gee, whiz. That reads like the hymnal from each of the competing sects and subdivisions of religious authoritarians.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> No. I with you to prove it and while your there, prove your God exists. I know you can't so we'll see who is lying now.


And you can't prove the God doesn't exist, so it's a draw.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> Lol 😂😂😂 uphill you say? Are you a loon?


BEHOLD! A flood going uphill. 





__





						videos of incoming tides - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> Spring snow melt from the Zagros mountains combined with heavy spring rains caused the flood. Water doesn't run uphill.


Yet the ark drifted uphill. Curious.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Yet the ark drifted uphill. Curious.


They were barges hauling livestock, grain and beer downriver.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> BEHOLD! A flood going uphill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A flood isn't a tide.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> Look lame brain; YOU have no idea how Evolution happens and what it is. You see a duck and think of a dinosaur. You're CLUELESS!! WHAT IS THE MECHANISM Biochemically for Evolution???
> 
> Greg


Adaptation to the environment.


----------



## james bond (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> the link you gave didn't prove there was a god. It was written by some jsus junkie like you.
> 
> 
> 
> No. I with you to prove it and while your there, prove your God exists. I know you can't so we'll see who is lying now.


I even explained how to get to God, too, starting with one's faith.  Anyway, yours is relegated to the seven seals.


----------



## james bond (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> ID'iot creationerism is not science.


You just don't get it and it's why you are SAF and POS.  I've shown creation science here many times and come out victorious while you have always lost, you flat Earther lol.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Yet the ark drifted uphill. Curious.


You understand that the Noah's Ark fable is not a literal rendering of history, right?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> You just don't get it and it's why you are SAF and POS.  I've shown creation science here many times and come out victorious while you have always lost, you flat Earther lol.


You're using phony labels, ie: ID'iot creationerism, as a burqa for your hyper-religionism.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> A flood isn't a tide.


Noah's flood came in from the sea, like a tide.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> And you can't prove the God doesn't exist, so it's a draw.


I actually _can_ prove that the gods don't exist. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You understand that the Noah's Ark fable is not a literal rendering of history, right?


I'm just explaining the story. Most don't understand it.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I actually _can_ prove that the gods don't exist. Prove me wrong.


Show me your proof.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Show me your proof.


Wait, what? You expect me to support an argument with facts and evidence?


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Noah's flood came in from the sea, like a tide.


Lol 🤣🤣🤣 which ocean?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I'm just explaining the story. Most don't understand it.


I read that a lot from posters in these forums. They claim to have a special or unique understanding of biblical events which gives them an authoritative explanation of those events. They have the real truth and the onus is on you to belive them.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Noah's flood came in from the sea, like a tide.


The moon's gravity causes tides. Maybe angels were pushing the moon at high speed around the earth?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Wait, what? You expect me to support an argument with facts and evidence?


You said you had proof.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The moon's gravity causes tides. Maybe angels were pushing the moon at high speed around the earth?


I said _like_ a tide.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I said _like_ a tide.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> Lol 🤣🤣🤣 which ocean?


Hard to know, maybe all of them.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> You said you had proof.


I do. Prove me wrong 

Did you not read that I was being facetious in my post? 

To assert gods, arks, men living to be 900 years old, etc., presents no obligation on my part to disprove anything. Claims absent support, claims that rely on supernatural gods, claims that carry no evidence require nothing from me. I don't disprove claims that the claimant can't support.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I read that a lot from posters in these forums. They claim to have a special or unique understanding of biblical events which gives them an authoritative explanation of those events. They have the real truth and the onus is on you to belive them.


I have a unique understanding of the flood story because I actually read the story.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I do. Prove me wrong
> 
> Did you not read that I was being facetious in my post?



You said,
"I actually _can_ prove that the gods don't exist. Prove me wrong."

I don't see what's facetious about your statement?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I said _like_ a tide.


Rainfall raining upward and pushing the unit weight of water to overcome gravity seems unlikely.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> You said,
> "I actually _can_ prove that the gods don't exist. Prove me wrong."
> 
> I didn't catch the facetious part.


Disprove my disproof of the gods.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Disprove my disproof of the gods.


Like I said, it's a draw.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Rainfall raining upward and pushing the unit weight of water to overcome gravity seems unlikely.


Rainfall runs downhill, tidelike floods go uphill.

"Forty days of rain": runs off downhill into the sea.

"Fountains of the deep (sea) breaking up": tidelike floods rising uphill covering the land.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> I have a unique understanding of the flood story because I actually read the story.


Your understanding must be wrong because it conflicts with others who have read the story and the real _unique_ understanding.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Like I said, it's a draw.


So, you agree you can't disprove my disproof.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Rainfall runs downhill, tidelike floods go uphill.


A global flood is not tidelike. A global flood would be floodlike.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your understanding must be wrong because it conflicts with others who have read the story and the real _unique_ understanding.


Why don't you read the story and then make your own judgment regarding my knowledge.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> A global flood is not tidelike. A global flood would be floodlike.


A global flood would have to be tidelike. The water has to come in from the sea and cover the land. Watching daily tides gives a good indication about how it happened. Here's video that demonstrates that a tide can also be a flood.





__





						youtube daily tides - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Why don't you read the story and then make your own judgment regarding my knowledge.


I did. I read the fable and have a unique understanding. Mine is the correct understanding.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> A global flood would have to be tidelike. The water has to come in from the sea and cover the land. Watching daily tides gives a good indication about how it happened.


The fable says the water came from rainfall. Nothing in the fable suggests the rainfall was exclusively over the sea.  What version of the Bible are you reading?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I did. I read the fable and have a unique understanding. Mine is the correct understanding.


Now that...is facetious.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The fable says the water came from rainfall. Nothing in the fable suggests the rainfall was exclusively over the sea.  What version of the Bible are you reading?


KJV.
Genesis 7:11
"In the six hundredth year of Noah's life, in the second month, the seventeenth day of the month, *the same day were all the fountains of the great deep broken up, *and the windows of heaven were opened."

Notice the primacy of the seas regarding the flood. The rainfall had a function but was not the cause of the flood itself.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Wow. I can see you're the kind of religious extremist who projects their hate and intolerance onto others. Not having the intellectual or emotional maturity to engage in the topic without having your tender sensibilities offended suggests you might want to limit your participation to threads with an audience that shares your extremism.



Apparently I touched a nerve. What did I say that triggered you? My main point was simply that we weren’t talking about the existence of God but you always try to make that the topic no matter what someone else is talking about.

But that caused you to lash out at me in a projecting type of way.  (And in a childish parroting way, but I digress ) Anyway, wrong  again. I don’t hate you Hollie. I don’t hate Colin either, despite him also lashing out at me with such venom and personal attacks. Hating people is against my beliefs. It’s against what Jesus taught.  What I will do is pray for you. And Colin.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> KJV.
> Genesis 7:11
> "In the six hundredth year of Noah's life, in the second month, the seventeenth day of the month, *the same day were all the fountains of the great deep broken up, *and the windows of heaven were opened."
> 
> Notice the primacy of the seas regarding the flood. The rainfall had a function but was not the cause of the flood itself.


The language of the fable has it the "fountains of the deep" and "windows of heaven" brought the flood. 

The "primacy of the seas" is your Bible editing. Who authorized you to edit the bible?

Was Noah really 600 years old? If you divide by 7 (for dog years), that would put him at 85. A bit of a stretch.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

buttercup said:


> Apparently I touched a nerve. What did I say that triggered you? My main point was simply that we weren’t talking about the existence of God but you always try to make that the topic no matter what someone else is talking about.
> 
> But that caused you to lash out at me in a projecting type of way.  (And in a childish parroting way, but I digress ) Anyway, wrong  again. I don’t hate you Hollie. I don’t hate Colin either, despite him also lashing out at me with such venom and personal attacks. Hating people is against my beliefs. It’s against what Jesus taught.  What I will do is pray for you. And Colin.


I was responding to your angry, frantic rant. Nothing triggered about my post. Have a conversation with your gods about managing your anger and frustration.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 4, 2022)

Gosh. I don't often tread into this sub-forum, but the atheists in here are some nasty little sht fkrs, aren't they?

My goodness.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Thought you believers might like to argue that god was responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you're trying to convince yourself more than anyone else. Good luck with that.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The "primacy of the seas" is your Bible editing. Who authorized you to edit the bible?


The "fountains of the deep" was first in the sentence/statement. Also recall that rainfall is the_ water cycle_ in action and could not cause a global flood. It would be like trying to cause a bathtub to overflow by taking water from one end of the tub and pouring into the other end.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The language of the fable has it the "fountains of the deep" and "windows of heaven" brought the flood.


Poetic language not to be taken literally. However, it did rain, and the sea did come up.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> The "fountains of the deep" was first in the sentence/statement. Also recall that rainfall is the_ water cycle_ in action and could not cause a global flood. It would be like trying to cause a bathtub to overflow by taking water from one end of the tub and pouring into the other end.


I think the gods need to step in with their whistles and black and white striped shirts to referree the match. If they can make Noah 600 years old, create universes and condemn all mankind for fruit theft, why do they need both fountains and rainfall for a little global drowning?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Poetic language not to be taken literally. However, it did rain, and the sea did come up.


Which language is poetic and which isn’t? There's no geologic evidence of a global flood. Maybe the entire fable is to be taken as just that? 

Are you to decide? Such a weighty burden you bear. 

The tree and fruit theft thing. Kinda', sorta' true?


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I think the gods need to step in with their whistles and black and white striped shirts to referree the match. If they can make Noah 600 years old, create universes and condemn all mankind for fruit theft, why do they need both fountains and rainfall for a little global drowning?


There's a metaphor in the story that explains this. It has to do with "the waters above" purified by distillation, and the "waters below" which contain the filth of the earth. The rainfall was lifegiving to Noah and those on the ark, the corrupt seawater was death to the wicked. Each got the water that was fitting for them.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Which language is poetic and which isn’t? There's no geologic evidence of a global flood. Maybe the entire fable is to be taken as just that?
> 
> Are you to decide? Such a weighty burden you bear.
> 
> The tree and fruit theft thing. Kinda', sorta' true?


The "windows of heaven opening" is poetic language for_ it rained ._
The "fountains of the deep breaking up" is poetic language for the actual cause of the flood, and that I can only speculate about.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

A f





Woodznutz said:


> I said _like_ a tide.


A flood that covers the mountains by 22 feet isn't a tide. BTW, Saudi Arabia never flooded.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> There's a metaphor in the story that explains this. It has to do with "the waters above" purified by distillation, and the "waters below" which contain the filth of the earth. The rainfall was lifegiving to Noah and those on the ark, the corrupt seawater was death to the wicked. Each got the water that was fitting for them.


It sure doesn't say that in scripture.


----------



## buttercup (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I was responding to your angry, frantic rant. Nothing triggered about my post. Have a conversation with your gods about managing your anger and frustration.



I'm actually laughing right now. I've never encountered anyone who projects more than you.    Since having a real discussion with you doesn't seem to be possible, I'll leave it at that, because this is getting silly.  I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> It sure doesn't say that in scripture.


Scripture is famously scanty on details.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> A f
> A flood that covers the mountains by 22 feet isn't a tide. BTW, Saudi Arabia never flooded.


It covered the inhabited _hills_ by 22 feet. No need to cover Mt. Everest, there was nobody up there.  

Those few who might have climbed above the flood waters would soon die of starvation or exposure.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> It covered the inhabited _hills_ by 22 feet. No need to cover Mt. Everest.


That's not what the Bible says. You have to keep rewriting scripture.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> That's not what the Bible says. You have to keep rewriting scripture.


Actually that's exactly what the bible says. Read it again carefully. Check out Strong's for word meanings.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> That's not what the Bible says. You have to keep rewriting scripture.


What does it say?


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Actually that's exactly what the bible says. Read it again carefully. Check out Strong's for word meanings.











						What does Genesis 7:20 mean? | BibleRef.com
					

The water prevailed fifteen cubits higher, and the mountains were covered. - What is the meaning of Genesis 7:20?



					www.bibleref.com


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> What does it say?


It says the mountains were covered to 15 cubits.       What does Genesis 7:20 mean? | BibleRef.com


----------



## buttercup (Apr 4, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Gosh. I don't often tread into this sub-forum, but the atheists in here are some nasty little sht fkrs, aren't they?
> 
> My goodness.



It really is unfortunate. It would be great to have some genuine discussions that involve a modicum of goodwill and sincerity, but with the nasty ones that appears to be impossible.  Thankfully they're not all like that. Blues Man is one who is capable of having a discussion without the trolling, projection and angry lashing out.  I give him props for that.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> What does Genesis 7:20 mean? | BibleRef.com
> 
> 
> The water prevailed fifteen cubits higher, and the mountains were covered. - What is the meaning of Genesis 7:20?
> ...


That's what the translators_ say_ it says. Read it again in Strong's, using the various definitions of "hills".

Notice that they also say that waters sprung from beneath the earth as well. The bible says those waters came from the sea. So who's correct, the translators or the original text?

Another interesting test. Read the account of the forbidden fruit, then using Strong's, determine if "gave" was the best word to describe the passing of the fruit from Eve to Adam, and why it might have been used.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

T





Woodznutz said:


> That's what the translators_ say_ it says. Read it again in Strong's, using the various definitions of "hills".
> 
> Notice that they also say that waters sprung from beneath the earth as well. The bible says those waters came from the sea. So who's correct, the translators or the original text?
> 
> Another interesting test. Read the account of the forbidden fruit, then using Strong's, determine if "gave" was the best word to describe the passing of the fruit from Eve to Adam, and why it might have been used.


There's no such thing as fountains of the deep. The flood was in the Euphrates river basin, which is relatively flat,  and was fed by spring snow melt from the Zagros mountains and spring rains. It flooded from time to time. That's what built the Delta south of Basra.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Looks like you're trying to convince yourself more than anyone else. Good luck with that.


I need no convincing. It you poor suckers who think a god will save you who need convincing


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> That's what the translators_ say_ it says. Read it again in Strong's, using the various definitions of "hills".
> 
> Notice that they also say that waters sprung from beneath the earth as well. The bible says those waters came from the sea. So who's correct, the translators or the original text?
> 
> Another interesting test. Read the account of the forbidden fruit, then using Strong's, determine if "gave" was the best word to describe the passing of the fruit from Eve to Adam, and why it might have been used.


Post the verse that said the flood waters came from the sea. Which sea?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> It says the mountains were covered to 15 cubits.       What does Genesis 7:20 mean? | BibleRef.com


Which mountains?
Define 15 cubits.
Do you think the mountains located in uninhabited regions were covered?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> T
> There's no such thing as fountains of the deep. The flood was in the Euphrates river basin, which is relatively flat,  and was fed by spring snow melt from the Zagros mountains and spring rains. It flooded from time to time. That's what built the Delta south of Basra.


*There's no such thing as fountains of the deep*

Uh huh...
Boiling hot lava as described in the Talmud 1,500 years ago.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> *There's no such thing as fountains of the deep*
> 
> Uh huh...
> Boiling hot lava as described in the Talmud 1,500 years ago.


You think Noah's global flood was molten lava?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> You think Noah's global flood was molten lava?


At least half of the flood was caused by subterranean waters, or did you not read the verses.
And I still don't care what paid off atheist archaeologists say about anything.


----------



## Woodznutz (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> Post the verse that said the flood waters came from the sea. Which sea?


Sure.
Genesis 7:11
In the six hundredth year of Noah's life, in the second month, the seventeenth day of the month, the same day were all the fountains of the great *deep* broken up, and the windows of heaven were opened.


*The KJV translates Strong's H8415 in the following manner:* deep (20x), depth (15x), deep places (1x).
Outline of Biblical Usage [?]

deep, depths, deep places, abyss, the deep, sea
deep (of subterranean waters)
deep, sea, abysses (of sea)
primeval ocean, deep
deep, depth (of river)
abyss, the grave

Strong’s Definitions [?](Strong’s Definitions Legend)
תְּהוֹם tᵉhôwm, teh-home'; or תְּהֹם tᵉhôm; (usually feminine) from H1949; an abyss (as a surging mass of water), especially the deep (the main sea or the subterranean watersupply):—deep (place), depth.

The adjective_ great _deep strongly suggests a singular source of water.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> I even explained how to get to God, too, starting with one's faith.  Anyway, yours is relegated to the seven seals.
> 
> View attachment 626028


Its odd that god only makes himself available, which is bullshit anyway and you know it, to believers. It would be more beneficial to the cause if he made himself visible to atheists. You keep telling us we are the ones who need convincing and redeeming. But no.  You selfish conceited pigs keep the supposed truth to yourself. 

How stupid is it to suggest I must abandon everything to see your god? When simultaneously he could appear only once and the whole world would be convinced immediately. 

God does not exist and never did.  You do not have unique access to anything like you portray your faith gives you.  
The more intense your faith and reliance on it, the greater the chance there is no god because it obviously is what binds you to your addiction. 
Faith and delusions do not equate to fact.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Sure.
> Genesis 7:11
> In the six hundredth year of Noah's life, in the second month, the seventeenth day of the month, the same day were all the fountains of the great *deep* broken up, and the windows of heaven were opened.


surada will edit that verse out of her mind.
I just love it when she makes believe she actually read the chapter.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Its odd that god only makes himself available, which is bullshit anyway and you know it, to believers. It would be more beneficial to the cause if he made himself visible to atheists. You keep telling us we are the ones who need convincing and redeeming. But no.  You selfish conceited pigs keep the supposed truth to yourself.
> 
> How stupid is it to suggest I must abandon everything to see your god? When simultaneously he could appear only once and the whole world would be convinced immediately.
> 
> ...


If God appeared to your with your ego you would drop dead or you would be convinced someone had slipped you a micky.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Lava wo





Indeependent said:


> At least half of the flood was caused by subterranean waters, or did you not read the verses.
> And I still don't care what paid off atheist archaeologists say about anything.


Lava would certainly prove there was a world wide flood.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> surada will edit that verse out of her mind.
> I just love it when she makes believe she actually read the chapter.


Science doesn't have any info on fountains of the deep. Arabia never flooded.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> Science doesn't have any info on fountains of the deep. Arabia never flooded.


I'm sure Arabia never flooded.
Isn't Wikipedia great?
If only 99% of what you post wasn't contrived bullshit.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> If God appeared to your with your ego you would drop dead or you would be convinced someone had slipped you a micky.


Why would I drop dead at the sight of a god? 

Thats a silly threat for which you have nothing to support it. 
I don't have to fear it.  If it happens it's you godbotherers who would be grovelling like leeches and begging for forgiveness for your hypocrisy regarding allowing paedophiles in the churches. 

Try again smart arse.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Why would I drop dead at the sight of a god?
> 
> Thats a silly threat for which you have nothing to support it.
> I don't have to fear it.  If it happens it's you godbotherers who would be grovelling like leeches and begging for forgiveness for your hypocrisy regarding allowing paedophiles in the churches.
> ...


It's not a threat.
The presence of God would make you realize you really don't exist.

I keep hearing that people who believe in God are shaking with fear.
Who are these people?
Are they the same thugs that steal electronics in Black neighborhoods?


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I'm sure Arabia never flooded.
> Isn't Wikipedia great?
> If only 99% of what you post wasn't contrived bullshit.


Arabia has huge fossil water aquifers... And they have built over 300 recharge dams to capture ground water. Turkey and India and Pakistan never flooded either.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> It's not a threat.
> The presence of God would make you realize you really don't exist.


If I were to experience the proof of God, how would I possibly not exist but you think you would? 
That makes no sense. 



Indeependent said:


> I keep hearing that people who believe in God are shaking with fear.


I disagree because you always condemn atheists as angry and ignorant. Why would believers be shaking with fear? What reasons please. 


Indeependent said:


> Who are these people?
> Are they the same thugs that steal electronics in Black neighborhoods?



As normal, that is classic ignorant statement by a low iq republican American. You are so fucked up


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> Arabia has huge fossil water aquifers... And they have built over 300 recharge dams to capture ground water. Turkey and India and Pakistan never flooded either.


The flood wasn't natural; if it was, it wouldn't have to be described.
South India floods all the time.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> If I were to experience the proof of God, how would I possibly not exist but you think you would?
> That makes no sense.
> 
> 
> ...


Did I say I would be able to exist if God revealed Himself to me?
I doubt my ego would survive the experience.
When God appeared at Mount Sinai, they told Moses to tell God to stop because they didn't want to die.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Did I say I would be able to exist if God revealed Himself to me?
> I doubt my ego would survive the experience.
> When God appeared at Mount Sinai, they told Moses to tell God to stop because they didn't want to die.


Mt Sinai my arse.  You poor simpleton. Grow up.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The flood wasn't natural; if it was, it wouldn't have to be described.
> South India floods all the time.


Floods are the stuff of legends. They just weren't world wide.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> Floods are the stuff of legends. They just weren't world wide.


I doubt the flood affected uninhabited areas.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Mt Sinai my arse.  You poor simpleton. Grow up.


I am a very happy, successful person.
Your anger is of no consequence to me until you mess up the economy and support violent criminals because they're not White.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

..





Indeependent said:


> I doubt the flood affected uninhabited areas.


You mean there was no flood in uninhabited areas?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> ..
> You mean there was no flood in uninhabited areas?


As a Jew I am allowed an opinion.
Unlike Muslims, Jews don't behead each other for expressing their thoughts.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I am a very happy, successful person.
> Your anger is of no consequence to me until you mess up the economy and support violent criminals because they're not White.


Youre only 


Indeependent said:


> I am a very happy, successful person.
> Your anger is of no consequence to me until you mess up the economy and support violent criminals because they're not White.


All you need in this life is ignorance and confidence, and then success is sure.

Success is a lousy teacher. It seduces smart people into thinking they can't lose.

Where is the proof I support violent criminals? 
Why are violent criminals exclusively black as you any? No white violent criminals? You racist pig.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Youre only
> 
> All you need in this life is ignorance and confidence, and then success is sure.
> 
> ...


*Where is the proof I support violent criminals?*

Try reading your own posts once in a while.
LibBots such as yourself post with emotion, not intellect, that's why you don't remember what you post.
Let's keep an eye out for the next time you have an excuse for raiding a Best Buy or burning down a business.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Woodznutz said:


> Actually that's exactly what the bible says. Read it again carefully. Check out Strong's for word meanings.


Did the gods proofread the Bible with a copy of Strong's?


----------



## james bond (Apr 4, 2022)

surada said:


> T
> *There's no such thing as fountains of the deep.* The flood was in the Euphrates river basin, which is relatively flat,  and was fed by spring snow melt from the Zagros mountains and spring rains. It flooded from time to time. That's what built the Delta south of Basra.



You're going batty now.  The fountains of the deep flood was more than any local flood.

We were able to discover plate tectonics from it and the Fountains of the Deep.  The biggest flood of all time covered the world and is what caused marine fossils on our mountains and its peaks, canyons (Grand Canyon), and everywhere on Earth.  It buried our civilizations from ancient times.  We discovered science backs up Genesis.


----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> You're going batty now.  The fountains of the deep flood was more than any local flood.
> 
> We were able to discover plate tectonics from it and the Fountains of the Deep.  The biggest flood of all time covered the world and is what caused marine fossils on our mountains and its peaks, canyons (Grand Canyon), and everywhere on Earth.  It buried our civilizations from ancient times.  We discovered science backs up Genesis.


Sorry. Science doesn't back up ancient myths from Sumer.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 4, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No I didn't. Another strawman. Pretty lame.





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You have zero.* I have all the evidence ever found.*
> 
> I don't refer to "a book". You reveal your ignorance, stupidity, and deference to authoritarian declarations to ask such a stupid question.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> *Where is the proof I support violent criminals?*
> 
> Try reading your own posts once in a while.
> LibBots such as yourself post with emotion, not intellect, that's why you don't remember what you post.
> Let's keep an eye out for the next time you have an excuse for raiding a Best Buy or burning down a business.


Stick with your filthy bible and get more guidance from your idiot god.  Its served you well up until now as we can see, you racist prick.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> You're going batty now.  The fountains of the deep flood was more than any local flood.


There were no fountains.  That is a blatant unjustifiable lie. 


james bond said:


> We were able to discover plate tectonics from it and the Fountains of the Deep.


Bullshit.  Plate tectonics are what put fossils on the top of mountains. Not some silly flood. Wake up to yourself idiot. 


james bond said:


> The biggest flood of all time covered the world and is what caused marine fossils on our mountains and its peaks, canyons


As above, your an idiot. 
Mt Everest has been there for over 8 million years, long before your Biblical flood bullshit. How convenient to attempt to link that bullshit with tectonic plates.  Grow up. 


james bond said:


> (Grand Canyon), and everywhere on Earth.


The grand canyon was cause by an eruption of earth which left a divide which took millions of years to make it bigger.  Nothing what so ever to do with your ridiculous flood. You are barking mad. 


james bond said:


> It buried our civilizations from ancient times.  We discovered science backs up Genesis.


You might think science does but that's also bullshit because you cannot produce one word where science says that. I've asked before for you to show it and you can't.  How does all your lying fit with your god? Are they sins still because at the rate you tell them it appears you get rewarded for it. 

Dont come on here with your lies son.  I'll pick you off every time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 4, 2022)

DukeU 

Obviously neither of us was talking about having the evidence in our personal possession, you desperate little weasel.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Stick with your filthy bible and get more guidance from your idiot god.  Its served you well up until now as we can see, you racist prick.


Only LibBots see facts as racist.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 4, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DukeU
> 
> Obviously neither of us was talking about having the evidence in our personal possession, you desperate little weasel.


You have no evidence on earth son. Admit it.  Youve been conned.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 4, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> There were no fountains.  That is a blatant unjustifiable lie.
> 
> Bullshit.  Plate tectonics are what put fossils on the top of mountains. Not some silly flood. Wake up to yourself idiot.
> 
> ...


The only thing you picked was ad hominems from DailyBullshit.com


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> There were no fountains.  That is a blatant unjustifiable lie.
> 
> Bullshit.  Plate tectonics are what put fossils on the top of mountains. Not some silly flood. Wake up to yourself idiot.
> 
> ...


You're too boring as you don't know science at all nor provide anything new except more worthless opinion.  That's why I said goo bye.  Good riddance lol.  Got better evolutionists and creationists to talk with.


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Sorry. Science doesn't back up ancient myths from Sumer.


Creation science flood experiment backs up the truth.  It disproves millions of years needed to form.  Evolution doesn't have any experiments lol.


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> Creation science flood experiment backs up the truth.  It disproves millions of years needed to form.  Evolution doesn't have any experiments lol.


This is so incredibly dumb.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> Creation science flood experiment backs up the truth.  It disproves millions of years needed to form.  Evolution doesn't have any experiments lol.



From the Flat Earth institute of creationer charlatans.





__





						#476: Carl Baugh
					

Carl Edward Baugh is a young earth creationist who is most infamous for claiming to have “discovered human alongside di...




					americanloons.blogspot.com
				






Carl Edward Baugh is a young earth creationist who is most infamous for claiming to have “discovered human alongside dinosaur footprints near the Paluxy River in Texas”. Yes, Baugh is the big promoter of the infamous (fake) Paluxy footprints, and he still believes they’re genuine.

Apart from that he is familiar as a national television host who purports to present “science” supporting creationism on the program _Creation in the 21st Century_ (Trinity Broadcasting Network). Pure pseudoscience, of course, and Baugh’s mistakes (which are plentiful) aren’t always honest mistakes. His educational credentials are … somewhat shaky as well – even his theology degree seems to be an honorary degree from an unaccredited institution, his “Ph.D”s are perhaps even more ramshackle than Kent Hovind’s, and the institutions (if possible) perhaps even shadier.

In 1984 Baugh instigated the Creation Evidence Museum, a forerunner for Answer in Genesis’s Creation Museum in Kentucky (nicely reviewed here), in a double-wide trailer in Glen Rose near Dinosaur Valley State Park, to promote creationism (he has later updated the architecture; there is a hilarious account of a visit here). All the exhibits are junk, of course, and pride of place goes to the forgeries – the most famous being the Paluxy footprints (also here), though other forgeries have been identified as well, such as purported dinosaur claws that turned out to be crocodile teeth. Now, just to emphasize; Baugh actually really does make fake fossils and present the fakes as the real deal. As for the mantracks, when scientists attempted to investigate his claims he couldn’t even get the story about their discovery straight, and it has been reported that when Baugh bought his Moab skeleton (oh, yes – he’s got those as well) he knew that the bones had already been dated at 200–300 years. Didn’t prevent Baugh from claiming that the bones were found in Cretaceous deposits (guess Jesus looked another way when he made that claim). And then there is the Ordovicean hammer (or “London Hammer”), and this footprint.

Among an assortment of other claims, Baugh has also argued that “hexagonal water”, called “Creation water”, is capable of healing. Sort of to close the circle of lunacy, I guess.

Even archcreationist loonie Ken Ham has been critical of Baugh’s footprints, but Kenneth Copeland appears to be a fan – as is the National Council on Bible Curriculum in Public Schools, an organization lobbying for getting creationism into education, which is more worrisome than Copeland’s endorsement since the organization seems to be somewhat successful.
Baugh was first and foremostly immortalized by the Daily Show in 2001. His appearance in the legendary Charlton Heston disaster “The Mysterious Origin of Man” didn’t hurt either.

Don Patton, a close associate of Baugh’s who also leads the Metroplex Institute of Origins Science (MIOS) near Dallas, deserves a brief mention as well as one of the most staggering quote-miners the world has yet seen, including an ellipsis (...) that spans 4 whole chapters of Origin of Species (no direct link to it, but you can access it from here)), and as an ardently delusional PRATT-regurgitator.

*Diagnosis: Raving clodhead for which the evidence would scream "fraud", but Baugh so caught up in wishful thinking that he is unable not to believe in his own falsehoods and deliberate forgery. Moderately dangerous, since his insanely ignorant, idiotic ideas seem to be frighteningly widely distributed.*


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> This is so incredibly dumb.


This is the end of evolution.  It has been disproved like your religion.


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> From the Flat Earth institute of creationer charlatans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's face it.  Lack of evolutionists' experiments puts the lid on the coffin.  You and evolution are DEAD!

I am the ONE on usmessageboard who has DISPROVED evolution.  I should get a statue!


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> Let's face it.  Lack of evolutionists' experiments puts the lid on the coffin.  You and evolution are DEAD!
> 
> I am the ONE on usmessageboard who has DISPROVED evolution.  I should get a statue!


Maybe a plastic jeebus statue for your dashboard?

You DISPROVED evolution to yourself? Who else is concerned with your religious extremism?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> This is the end of evolution.  It has been disproved like your religion.


Evolution hasn't ended yet. Another fraud you perpetrated.


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> This is the end of evolution.  It has been disproved like your religion.


It's childish. I can't believe the man has an education. Have you ever seen flood debris?


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> Let's face it.  Lack of evolutionists' experiments puts the lid on the coffin.  You and evolution are DEAD!
> 
> I am the ONE on usmessageboard who has DISPROVED evolution.  I should get a statue!


When the COVID virus mutates that is evolution.


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Maybe a plastic jeebus statue for your dashboard?
> 
> You DISPROVED evolution to yourself? Who else is concerned with your religious extremism?


What you have to do is provide an experiment to counter.  My experiment shows it does not take long time to form earth layers.  It DESTROYS evolution.  I would like a usmessageboard HOF created and a bronze statue of me here.  Thank you.


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> What you have to do is provide an experiment to counter.  My experiment shows it does not take long time to form earth layers.  It DESTROYS evolution.  I would like a usmessageboard HOF created and a bronze statue of me here.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 626517


I'm going to post a very simple and familiar lesson in evolution for you.     Adaptive evolution in Darwin's Finches).


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

Adaptive evolution in Darwin's Finches
					






					scholar.harvard.edu


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> I'm going to post a very simple and familiar lesson in evolution for you.     Adaptive evolution in Darwin's Finches).


All that shows is natural selection which doesn't take millions of years.  The evidence goes to my side as God created natural selection.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> I'm going to post a very simple and familiar lesson in evolution for you.     Adaptive evolution in Darwin's Finches).


Darwin’s contemporaries proved him wrong.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Darwin’s contemporaries proved him wrong.


Then use your big boy words and say how. Quite a bit of what Darwin found about the finches was correct.

This is the science section, not the religion section. Your half truths don't fly,, here.


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> All that shows is natural selection which doesn't take millions of years.  The evidence goes to my side as God created natural selection.


No some evolution happens rapidly. Like the adaptation of the finches or the mutation of COVID.  Maybe you don't know what evolution means .      Adaptive evolution in Darwin's Finches).


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Darwin’s contemporaries proved him wrong.


What other science do you dispute? Do you think a man can walk on water? Do you think a man can live in the belly of a fish? BTW, Jonah is a comic nouvella. Those ancient Jews had a sense of humor... And seemed to think God did as well.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> What other science do you dispute? Do you think a man can walk on water? Do you think a man can live in the belly of a fish? BTW, Jonah is a comic nouvella. Those ancient Jews had a sense of humor... And seemed to think God did as well.


Jews have cornered the market on science.
Your opinion of Scripture is your business.
God created humor.
When’s the last time I tried to ruin your life?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> What other science do you dispute? Do you think a man can walk on water? Do you think a man can live in the belly of a fish? BTW, Jonah is a comic nouvella. Those ancient Jews had a sense of humor... And seemed to think God did as well.


I left out the most important point…
You think Muslims never did anything wrong.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I left out the most important point…
> You think Muslims never did anything wrong.


Grow up.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> What other science do you dispute? Do you think a man can walk on water? Do you think a man can live in the belly of a fish? BTW, Jonah is a comic nouvella. Those ancient Jews had a sense of humor... And seemed to think God did as well.


Darwin’s evolution requires a change in Kind.
Look it up before shooting your mouth off.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Adaptation to the environment.


Nearly; CHANGES to the environment. Norris has zero idea how that occurs so he is no "expert". It's not a "God" question; straight biochemistry. It is my contention that most of those who "believe" in Evolution are just mouthing a pious secular platitude. They have no clue of how it happens or anything substantial about the topic. 

Greg


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Darwin’s evolution requires a change in Kind.
> Look it up before shooting your mouth off.


No it doesn't. That's what the uneducated religious fanatics claim.





						Adaptive evolution in Darwin's Finches
					






					scholar.harvard.edu


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Darwin’s evolution requires a change in Kind.
> Look it up before shooting your mouth off.


100% wrong


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Obviously neither of us was talking about having the evidence in our personal possession, *you desperate little weasel.*



LMAO


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> No it doesn't. That's what the uneducated religious fanatics claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> No it doesn't. That's what the uneducated religious fanatics claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harvard is a bastion of Liberalism.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> What you have to do is provide an experiment to counter.  My experiment shows it does not take long time to form earth layers.  It DESTROYS evolution.  I would like a usmessageboard HOF created and a bronze statue of me here.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 626517


Cutting and pasting youtube videos from hyper-religous charlatans is not an experiment


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> All that shows is natural selection which doesn't take millions of years.  The evidence goes to my side as God created natural selection.


That would show your gods are terribly incompetent.


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> No some evolution happens rapidly. Like the adaptation of the finches or the mutation of COVID.  Maybe you don't know what evolution means .      Adaptive evolution in Darwin's Finches).


Your head is filled with LIES.  Darwinism led to social Darwinism, eugenics, Nazism, Hitler, the Holocaust and evolution.  What are you going to do when you meet Der Fuhrer in the next life?  This is what you people mutated into.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> LMAO


Get it all out of your system, chuckles.

Now, tell me what some of the evidence might look like.
You won't. You can't. You can't even make yourself do it.

And we both know why.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Get it all out of your system, chuckles.
> 
> Now, tell me what some of the evidence might look like.
> You won't. You can't. You can't even make yourself do it.
> ...



You have it all, remember?!?  

Let's see.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> That would show your gods are terribly incompetent.


How so?


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> You're too boring as you don't know science at all nor provide anything new except more worthless opinion.  That's why I said goo bye.  Good riddance lol.  Got better evolutionists and creationists to talk with.


What you really mean is, you have no way of defeating me with your silly Biblical quotes and have given up before you get more embarrassed. 
Being a godbotherer, you haven't got any atheists to talk to.  They all smack idiots like you around thr head, you start crying then leave.  Sound familiar?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You have it all, remember?!?
> 
> Let's see.


And you say it hasn't convinced you. So without more info, you would be wasting my time.

So, in the interest of knowing you are not just a desperate little weasel just seeking  attention, tell me what some might look like.

You won't. You can't. You can't even make yourself do it. 

Pretty pathetic.


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Cutting and pasting youtube videos from hyper-religous charlatans is not an experiment


It goes to show evolution is a LIE like I have been telling you.  Not only does science back up the Bible, but now a creation experiment has DESTROYED evolution.  You atheists, ags and sinners cannot take it and need to face the consequences.  One will get it this year.  Others will get it the year after.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> It goes to show evolution is a LIE like I have been telling you.  Not only does science back up the Bible,


I'll ask you again you liar. Show where it supports the bible or shut up. 


james bond said:


> but now a creation experiment has DESTROYED evolution.


and which creation "experiment" proved that? Show the specifics of it or shut up. 


james bond said:


> You atheists, ags and sinners cannot take it and need to face the consequences.


So you issuing more religious threats of eternal fire while you relax in the bosom of a ghost? You hallucinating.  


james bond said:


> One will get it this year.  Others will get it the year after.



How arrogant.  You now predict the demise of people and know the punishment.  
Who the fuck do you think you are? 
What an arrogant godbothering moron.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> It goes to show evolution is a LIE like I have been telling you.  Not only does science back up the Bible, but now a creation experiment has DESTROYED evolution.  You atheists, ags and sinners cannot take it and need to face the consequences.  One will get it this year.  Others will get it the year after.


Nothing in science "backs up" your notions of a Flat Earth.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And you say it hasn't convinced you



How is nothing supposed to convince me? You haven't posted anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> How is nothing supposed to convince me? You haven't posted anything.


So you think the scientific Community was convinced by nothing? So are they all liars? Please, continue to embarrass yourself. The floor is yours


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nothing in science "backs up" your notions of a Flat Earth.


We have water and it easily proves creation.  Evolutionists need to DIE as they think they have bird beaks, but it's actually bird brains lol.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Nothing in science "backs up" your notions of a Flat Earth.


Where does *Scripture* state the earth is flat?
I'm not interested in what *people* say.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So you think the scientific Community was convinced by nothing? So are they all liars? Please, continue to embarrass yourself. The floor is yours



Not all of the scientific community believe atheistic evolution happens.

Many scientists believe in creation. Just an FYI.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> We have water and it easily proves creation.  Evolutionists need to DIE as they think they have bird beaks, but it's actually bird brains lol.


You have silly youtube videos by creationer charlatans.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Not all of the scientific community believe atheistic evolution happens.


Yep, it's pretty much all. And it has absolutely nothing to do with atheism. You are free to point at Evolution and say God did it. That would have no effect on anything.

So, sissy. Do you want to take a stab at the question? Haha, of course not.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Not all of the scientific community believe atheistic evolution happens.
> 
> Many scientists believe in creation. Just an FYI.


Biological evolution is not atheistic. 

You're railing against what you don't understand.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Biological evolution is not atheistic.
> 
> You're railing against what you don't understand.



People who believe we evolved from apes don't believe in God.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep, it's *pretty much* all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> People who believe we evolved from apes don't believe in God.


Silly lie you just made up. Lots of them do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


>


Indeed.

But you can't even answer what that evidence might look like.

A high schooler can. A normal adult can. A scientist can.

But you can't. And we both know why.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Silly lie you just made up. Lots of them do.


My mistake.

Let me clarify, not the God of the Bible.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> People who believe we evolved from apes don't believe in God.


An ape-like ancestor. There's no belief required. There is a well formed history of fossil evidence to support it. As it happens so often, those who understand the least about science screech the loudest against it. 

People who believe in Arks, talking snakes, a flat earth, etc., seem to be the most anti-science.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> My mistake.
> 
> Let me clarify, not the God of the Bible.


Oops, wrong again. They just aren't stupid and childish enough to take the magical Bible creation myth literally.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Indeed.
> 
> But you can't even answer what that evidence might look like.
> 
> ...


Not going to fill in the blank for you, I can't. And neither can you, lest you would have.

But you can't. And we both know why.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> An ape-like ancestor.


You can say ape.

The common ancestor of all extant apes was an ape. We are an ape.


DukeU said:


> Not going to fill in the blank for you, I can't. And neither can you, lest you would have.
> 
> But you can't. And we both know why.


That's not why. We both know it.

This simple question always weeds out the frauds. 

And again, we both know why.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> An ape-like ancestor. There's no belief required. There is a well formed history of fossil evidence to support it. As it happens so often, those who understand the least about science screech the loudest against it.
> 
> People who believe in Arks, talking snakes, a flat earth, etc., seem to be the most anti-science.



Sorry, there is no fossil evidence that proves man evolved from apes. None.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, wrong again. They just aren't stupid and childish enough to take the magical Bible creation myth literally.



LOL.

But they're stupid and childish enough to accept the magical evolution myth.

Abracadabra.................... rock to life.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Sorry, there is no fossil evidence that proves man evolved from apes. None.


Yet every biologist in the world would say that's a lie.

Are you calling all the biologists liars, or incompetent? Or both?

Because I don't think they much care if some uneducated, whiny slob thinks that.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> This simple question always weeds out the frauds.


Indeed.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yet every biologist in the world would say that's a lie.


Wrong again.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Wrong again.


Go check dummy. Check the published science,too. Your embarrassing lies might be normal behavior in your madrassah, but they are embarrassing lies here.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Sorry, there is no fossil evidence that proves man evolved from apes. None.


You mean, except for the fossil evidence. 

Sorry, but there is no evidence for Arks, talking snakes, a flat earth, etc.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Go check dummy. Check the published science,too. Your embarrassing lies might be normal behavior in your madrassah, but they are embarrassing lies here.



Quick check.......

There is plenty more.

Modern Day Scientists Who Believe in Creation - …



Dr. James Allan, geneticist
Dr. Steve Austin, Ph.D. in geology
Dr. John Baumgardner, Ph.D. in geophysics and space physics
Dr. Donald Chittick, Ph.D. in physical chemistry
Dr. Tim Clarey, Ph.D. in geology
Dr. Ken Cumming, Ph.D. in biology
Dr. Vernon R. Cupps, Ph.D. in nuclear physics
Dr. Raymond Damadian, Pioneer of the MRI Scanner
Dr. David A. DeWitt, Ph.D. in neuroscience
Dr. Donald DeYoung, Ph.D. in physics
Dr. Geoff Downes, Ph.D. in tree physiology
Dr. Danny R. Faulkner, Ph.D. in astronomy
Dr. Robert Gentry, nuclear physicist
Dr. Duane Gish, Ph.D. in biochemistry
Dr. D.B. Gower, Ph.D. in biochemistry
Dr. Stephen Grocott, Ph.D. in organometallic chemistry
Dr. George Hawke, Ph.D. in air pollution meteorology
Dr. Jonathan Henry, Ph.D. in chemical engineering
Dr. Ed Holroyd, III, Ph.D. in atmospheric science
Dr. Bob Hosken, Ph.D. in biochemistry
Dr. Neil Huber, anthropologist
Dr. Russ Humphreys, Ph.D. in nuclear physics
Dr. Nathaniel T. Jeanson, Ph.D. in cell and developmental biology
Dr. John K. G. Kramer, Ph.D. in biochemistry
Dr. Jason Lisle, Ph.D. in astrophysics
Dr. Ian Macreadie, Molecular Biologist and Microbiologist
Dr. George Marshall, Ph.D. in ophthalmic science
Dr. David Menton,  Ph.D. in cell biology
Dr. Henry Morris, Hydrologist, Author of over 60 books, and “Father of the Modern Creation Movement”
Dr. John Morris, Ph.D. in Geological Engineering
Dr. Gary E. Parker, Ed.D. in biology/geology
Dr. Georgia Purdom, Ph.D. in molecular genetics
Dr. Ariel A. Roth, Ph.D. in biology
Dr. Jonathan Sarfati, Ph.D. in physical chemistry
Dr. Joachim Scheven, Paleontologist
Dr. Andrew Snelling, Ph.D. in Geology
Dr. Ker C. Thomas, D.Sc. in geophysics
Dr. Larry Vardiman, Ph.D. in atmospheric science
Dr. John Whitmore, Ph.D. in biology
Dr. A.E. Wilder-Smith, Ph.D. in physical organic chemistry
Dr. Kurt Wise, Ph.D. in paleontology


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Quick check.......
> 
> There is plenty more.
> 
> ...


A long cut and paste list of charlatans who prey (pray) on the gullible.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You mean, except for the fossil evidence.
> 
> Sorry, but there is no evidence for Arks, talking snakes, a flat earth, etc.



Look, evidence for Bigfoot!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Quick check.......
> 
> There is plenty more.
> 
> ...


Oops, one can believe in creation and in evolution.

"God did it"

Now post their creation research, jerkoff. 

Take your time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Look, evidence for Bigfoot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 626632


You confuse how your magical church crowd works with how science works.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

Look. Evidence for your gods, a flat earth, talking snakes, etc...


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> A long cut and paste list of charlatans who prey (pray) on the gullible.



LOL

I wonder who gets more tax dollars.....evolution scientist or Creation scientists?

You're frauds.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, one can believe in creation and in evolution.
> 
> "God did it"
> 
> ...



There's none!!!!!


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Look. Evidence for your gods, a flat earth, talking snakes, etc...



The entire universe.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> LOL
> 
> I wonder who gets more tax dollars.....evolution scientist or Creation scientists?
> 
> You're frauds.



Well, firstly, there is no such thing as a ''creationer scientist''. As you know, the charlatans at creationer ministries do no research and publish in no peer reviewed journals. 


There is no such thing as an ''evolution scientist''. As usual, you use nonsense terms to denigrate science and knowledge because those disciplines are at odds with your gods, demons, flat earth, fears and superstitions. 

 There are, however, real scientists who do actual research and documentation as opposed to charlatans at creationer ministries.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> The entire universe.



There is no evidence for a flat earth in a flat universe.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Well, firstly, there is no such thing as a ''creationer scientist''. As you know, the charlatans at creationer ministries do no research and publish in no peer reviewed journals.
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an ''evolution scientist''. As usual, you use nonsense terms to denigrate science and knowledge because those disciplines are at odds with your gods, demons, flat earth, fears and superstitions.
> ...



And there are many who believe in Creation.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> And there are many who believe in Creation.


And there are many who believe in a flat earth.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> There is no evidence for a flat earth in a flat universe.


I haven't spent much time on the flat earth stuff. I didn't know there were that many people who still talked about it. News to me.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> And there are many who believe in a flat earth.


So be it, and?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> I haven't spent much time on the flat earth stuff. I didn't know there were that many people who still talked about it. News to me.


Either you believe the bible or you don't. Just pick and choose. Most people do.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Either you believe the bible or you don't. Just pick and choose. Most people do.



LOL

You telling me the Bible teaches a flat earth now?

I know the scriptures in question, I'm just not sure that's exactly what they say.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> LOL
> 
> You telling me the Bible teaches a flat earth now?
> 
> I know the scriptures in question, I'm just not sure that's exactly what they say.



You didn't know that?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Either you believe the bible or you don't. Just pick and choose. Most people do.



You are also picking and choosing what you believe. Unless you can personally back up everything you believe with your own personal studies.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You are also picking and choosing what you believe. Unless you can personally back up everything you believe with your own personal studies.



Belief is required for magic, sorcery, religions and the like, not when evidence is available,


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You didn't know that?



No.

Like I said, I haven't given those scriptures a lot of thought.

I have always accepted they meant waters inside the earth and on the surface of the earth.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Belief is required for magic, sorcery, religions and the like, not when evidence is available,


I agree.

That's why I believe in Creation.


----------



## james bond (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> No some evolution happens rapidly. Like the adaptation of the finches or the mutation of COVID.  Maybe you don't know what evolution means .      Adaptive evolution in Darwin's Finches).


If I was an evolutionist, then I would have quickly changed my mind years ago.  After reading the UC Berkeley website which leads one to believe in evolution, I found that science didn't back up what it said.  Can you find your finches and COVID-19 in there?

Instead, I found that the atheist scientists wrote a bunch of articles and papers to back up evolution and to get funding from the US government or schools.  It also upped their reputation as this was something new to follow up on what Charles Darwin wrote.  Later, this type of writing was exposed as hypothesis as creationists started their own creation science websites to counter evolution.  *Now, I have the scientific experiments which back creation and destroy evolution. * Your side still claims natural selection which was studied by creationist Edward Blyth before Darwin. It was revealed that Darwin stole from Blyth and never gave him proper credit. Darwin should be screaming and in horrible pain wherever he ended up. That is some consolation.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Biological evolution is not atheistic.
> 
> You're railing against what you don't understand.


You have zero science knowledge.
Unlike yourself, I know I don't have the educational background for this discussion.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> An ape-like ancestor. There's no belief required. There is a well formed history of fossil evidence to support it. As it happens so often, those who understand the least about science screech the loudest against it.
> 
> People who believe in Arks, talking snakes, a flat earth, etc., seem to be the most anti-science.


Let's be honest...
Your ad homimens make it too obvious.
How old were you when the priest molested you?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> And there are many who believe in a flat earth.


Who?
I asked and you didn't answer.
I hope the answer isn't a hillbilly or a scientist from the 18th century.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> If I was an evolutionist, then I would have quickly changed my mind years ago.  After reading the UC Berkeley website which leads one to believe in evolution, I found that science didn't back up what it said.  Can you find your finches and COVID-19 in there?
> 
> Instead, I found that the atheist scientists wrote a bunch of articles and papers to back up evolution and to get funding from the US government or schools.


no you didn't find that. Science does not tell lies about religion. Thats why they have never devoted one minute to it. 


james bond said:


> It also upped their reputation as this was something new to follow up on what Charles Darwin wrote.


what darwin wrote is now a fact.  They have been fine tuning it since them and will continue. 


james bond said:


> Later, this type of writing was exposed as hypothesis as creationists started their own creation science websites to counter evolution.


Science do not papers and submit them to anyone if its an hypothesis. You are lying.  Creation and science are not linked. In fact the wording us sn oxymoron. 


james bond said:


> *Now, I have the scientific experiments which back creation and destroy evolution. *


*He always says that because he's a nutter. Oddly enough he never produces a word. *


james bond said:


> Your side still claims natural selection which was studied by creationist Edward Blyth before Darwin.


true but he go to much detail as Darwin did. It was Darwin who made it fact. 


james bond said:


> It was revealed that Darwin stole from Blyth and never gave him proper credit.


where does it say that Darwin? Show it here big mouth. 


james bond said:


> Darwin should be screaming and in horrible pain wherever he ended up. That is some consolation.


Rubbish.  Youre going off again with your religious shit and casting aspersions. Grow up.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> no you didn't find that. Science does not tell lies about religion. Thats why they have never devoted one minute to it.
> 
> what darwin wrote is now a fact.  They have been fine tuning it since them and will continue.
> 
> ...


*no you didn't find that. Science does not tell lies about religion. Thats why they have never devoted one minute to it.*

Says who?
I think you are too stuck on the New Testament prior to the 20th century.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 5, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> *no you didn't find that. Science does not tell lies about religion. Thats why they have never devoted one minute to it.*
> 
> Says who?
> I think you are too stuck on the New Testament prior to the 20th century.


I said that and if you can prove otherwise, do it now or shut up.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 5, 2022)

DukeU said:


> I agree.
> 
> That's why I believe in Creation.


Thats why I don't. 

The earth is flat, trust me. You just need to _believe_


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 5, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> I said that and if you can prove otherwise, do it now or shut up.


Artscroll's Tractate explains astronomy for both the solar system and beyond.
There are tractates of the Talmud dedicated to animal physiology.
There are tractates of the Talmud dedicated to designing a city.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Artscroll's Tractate explains astronomy for both the solar system and beyond.
> There are tractates of the Talmud dedicated to animal physiology.
> There are tractates of the Talmud dedicated to designing a city.


Bullshit.  That is irrelevant to evolution. Stop trying to link the two. Keep your filthy God out of it.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Bullshit.  That is irrelevant to evolution. Stop trying to link the two. Keep your filthy God out of it.


Sorry, pal, anyone who studies Talmud excels in college and grad school.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> o you didn't find that. Science does not tell lies about religion. Thats why they have never devoted one minute to it.


This is why you are SAF and POS.  Scientists cannot just make water in large quantities like God did.  I'd love for you to experiment and try it lol.  You don't even realize that.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> what darwin wrote is now a *fact*. They have been *fine tuning* it since them and will continue







How do you fine tune a fact? And why?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Where does *Scripture* state the earth is flat?
> I'm not interested in what *people* say.




I kinda like David Mamet's way of putting it:

The Left says of the Right, “You fools, it is demonstrable that dinosaurs lived one hundred million years ago, I can prove it to you, how can you say the earth was created in 4000BCE?” But this supposed intransigence on the part of the Religious Right is far less detrimental to the health of the body politic than the Left’s love affair with Marxism, Socialism, Racialism, the Command Economy, all of which have been proven via one hundred years of evidence shows only shortages, despotism and murder.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 6, 2022)

DukeU said:


> How do you fine tune a fact? And why?


It can be time consuming to address the confusions and errors inherent in ID'iot creationer rhetoric, because the actual creationer content doesnt include anything at all of genuine scientific interest. If you have a specific valid point in mind, you might like to bring it to the attention of those who can address your ignorance.

Evolution has been observed. The mechanisms are well described. No scientific or educational institution doubts the occurrence of evolution (except those with a competing religious dogma to protect). There is every reason to accept evolution, and no good reason to reject it. The fabricated, mistake-filled "evidence" of fundamentalist creationism that is supposed to "overturn evolution" does no damage to evolution, no matter how loudly they shout it.

You understand that germ theory has been improved by advances in science and medicine, right? That atheist science and biology nonsense is what has lead to advances in medicine. You do understand that germ theory is based in science and not evil spirits, right?

Similarly, the science of biological evolution has advanced as new discoveries have served to strengthen the underlying theory. 

In fact, as time goes on and the methods for testing evolutionary science become more exacting, the *facts* demonstrating evolution become better defined.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It can be time consuming to address the confusions and errors inherent in ID'iot creationer rhetoric, because the actual creationer content doesnt include anything at all of genuine scientific interest. If you have a specific valid point in mind, you might like to bring it to the attention of those who can address your ignorance.
> 
> Evolution has been observed. The mechanisms are well described. No scientific or educational institution doubts the occurrence of evolution (except those with a competing religious dogma to protect). There is every reason to accept evolution, and no good reason to reject it. The fabricated, mistake-filled "evidence" of fundamentalist creationism that is supposed to "overturn evolution" does no damage to evolution, no matter how loudly they shout it.
> 
> ...


Fundamentalism is an ad hominem.
We need a change in Kind and all the extra non-science based babble is merely babble.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Evolution has been observed


Liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2022)

DukeU said:


> There's none!!!!!


*none that convinces you

yes, I know. But you won't admit this simple truth, because then your trolling ends.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> We need a change in Kind


Total fantasy. Desperate invention of a childish denier who understands nothing about evolution.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 6, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Liar.


Sorry, you two religious nutters are just wrong and stupid. Yes, post another fake LOL, that should do it.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry, you two religious nutters are just wrong and stupid. Yes, post another fake LOL, that should do it.


Well, you are the expert on fake, so.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 6, 2022)

DukeU said:


> How do you fine tune a fact? And why?


As if a silly question like that deserves a reply in light of the fact you've never been able to prove god did anything. Youre not real smart son.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> As if a silly question like that deserves a reply in light of the fact you've never been able to prove god did anything. Youre not real smart son.


Another expected ad hominem from CN.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Another expected ad hominem from CN.


Elution is a proven fact and can be read in any respected journal. Except the bible. 
So get off you high horse and prove your filthy God.  
I know you can't so stop making a goose of yourself.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Elution is a proven fact and can be read in any respected journal. Except the bible.
> So get off you high horse and prove your filthy God.
> I know you can't so stop making a goose of yourself.


*Elution*?
Is that on YouTube?

You really are a moron.
I presume you have family members with science credentials?


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 6, 2022)

james bond said:


> This is why you are SAF and POS.  Scientists cannot just make water in large quantities like God did.  I'd love for you to experiment and try it lol.  You don't even realize that.


Are really stupid enough to suggest god made all the water? 
What i realise is how desperate you are to land some points on me. 
Do you realise there are more molecules of h20 in one cup of water than all the cups of water in the oceans? 
And God created every single one of them???? 
Every one individually? 

You are so fucked in the head.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Are really stupid enough to suggest god made all the water?
> What i realise is how desperate you are to land some points on me.
> Do you realise there are more molecules of h20 in one cup of water than all the cups of water in the oceans?
> And God created every single one of them????
> ...


*You* are comprised of 8 billion emotionally charged atoms.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> *Elution*?
> Is that on YouTube?
> 
> You really are a moron.
> I presume you have family members with science credentials?


No its not but lots of bible bullshit is and that's where you get your knowledge. 

Admit it.  You have no evidence of your silly god. I don't care if you believe that crap but don't tell me he created anything. Its simply bullshit. You are delusional


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> No its not but lots of bible bullshit is and that's where you get your knowledge.
> 
> Admit it.  You have no evidence of your silly god. I don't care if you believe that crap but don't tell me he created anything. Its simply bullshit. You are delusional


I'm sure that the dozens of scientists in my family are hurt by your posts.
Do me a favor and never go to a Jewish MD.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I'm sure that the dozens of scientists in my family are hurt by your posts.
> Do me a favor and never go to a Jewish MD.


Youre out of ammo dickhead.  Wheres your creationist shit now? 
Youvr got nothing including brains.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> As if a silly question like that deserves a reply in light of the fact you've never been able to prove god did anything. Youre not real smart son.



Go fine tune your facts, they need work.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Youre out of ammo dickhead.  Wheres your creationist shit now?
> Youvr got nothing including brains.


Did you buy The Book Of Ad Hominems on Amazon?

You keep claiming there is *proof* of evolution when there is *no proof*.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Go fine tune your facts, they need work.


*What* facts?


----------



## DukeU (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> *What* facts?


Exactly.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Did you buy The Book Of Ad Hominems on Amazon?
> 
> You keep claiming there is *proof* of evolution when there is *no proof*.


Just your evidence of a god would shut me up.  I'll wait here. Take your time.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 6, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Go fine tune your facts, they need work.


It hurts when you have nothing to offer. Air swings don't count.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Just your evidence of a god would shut me up.  I'll wait here. Take your time.


Simple...start learning about the infinite types of ground, fruits, vegetables, plant life, insects and animal biology and there's way too much design for evolution to be the cause.
Of course, I realize that someone such as yourself is not a youngster and doesn't want to bother studying any subject so this post is a waste of time.

Lucky for me I have family and friends who are scientists and can talk for hours about these subjects.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 6, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Liar.



An intellectual dynamo. 

I suspect the Flat Earth society meetings aren't real big on science matters but you shouldn't think others are as intellectually cloistered as the hyper-religious.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> An intellectual dynamo.
> 
> I suspect the Flat Earth society meetings aren't real big on science matters but you shouldn't think others are as intellectually cloistered as the hyper-religious.


Once again...who believes in a *Flat Earth*?
We notice you won't answer this question.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Bullshit


Obviously you're a loser who can't read.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Simple...start learning about the infinite types of ground, fruits, vegetables, plant life, insects and animal biology and there's way too much design for evolution to be the cause.


There is no evidence any of them were created by God and you know it. You cannot single them out then dismiss others.  
Every single thing on this earth evolved and you have no evidence through DNA or palaeontology to prove otherwise. 
Get your head out of that filthy book of lies and get some facts. Your god us a myth and you are delusional at best. 


Indeependent said:


> Of course, I realize that someone such as yourself is not a youngster and doesn't want to bother studying any subject so this post is a waste of time.


It certainly is when you can't prove there's a god.


Indeependent said:


> Lucky for me I have family and friends who are scientists and can talk for hours about these subjects.


You are a liar also. If they were scientists,  they wouldn't be talking about a silly god. 
You fell into that one son.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Obviously you're a loser who can't read.


I can read and you have *never once* condemned Muslim murderers.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Once again...who believes in a *Flat Earth*?
> We notice you won't answer this question.


Creationists believe the Earth's topography was flat until Noah's global flood


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I can read and you have *never once* condemned Muslim murderers.


Oh yes I have, you loser. They are beheaded.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> There is no evidence any of them were created by God and you know it. You cannot single them out then dismiss others.
> Every single thing on this earth evolved and you have no evidence through DNA or palaeontology to prove otherwise.
> Get your head out of that filthy book of lies and get some facts. Your god us a myth and you are delusional at best.
> 
> ...


I don't have to defend anything because my belief(s) have absolutely zero effect on your life.
On the other hand, your belief will have people marrying animals within 2 years and then declaring murder to not be an offense.


----------



## DukeU (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> It hurts when you have nothing to offer. Air swings don't count.



I'm sorry for your pain.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Creationists believe the Earth's topography was flat until Noah's global flood


So?
How does that change your tiny world?
How many of these people are walking around?
I haven't met one and I know thousands of them.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Oh yes I have, you loser. They are beheaded.


Mazal Tov!
FINALLY!
But it took me several years to get you to post it.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> So?
> How does that change your tiny world?
> How many of these people are walking around?
> I haven't met one and I know thousands of them.


They are all over this board.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> They are all over this board.


Not a good answer.
Muslims are terrorizing nations all over the world and not a peep from your garbage disposal mouth.


----------



## james bond (Apr 6, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Are really stupid enough to suggest god made all the water?


Scientists cannot put 2 hydrogen atoms and 1 oxygen atom and make a great amount of water.  You are too SAF and a POS, so cannot figure this out.  You do not know science and do not belong here.

So who else could've made all the water we have?  God knew we need water to survive and created a way to keep it flowing.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Not a good answer.
> Muslims are terrorizing nations all over the world and not a peep from your garbage disposal mouth.


 The crazy radicals are terrorizing Muslims, you moron.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 6, 2022)

james bond said:


> Scientists cannot put 2 hydrogen atoms and 1 oxygen atom and make a great amount of water.  You are too SAF and a POS, so cannot figure this out.  You do not know science and do not belong here.
> 
> So who else could've made all the water we have?  God knew we need water to survive and created a way to keep it flowing.


That's so silly.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> That's so silly.


A DROUGHT is no joke.  Many people die without water.  Scientists just can't make a great amount of H2O.  It means you are a SAF POS LOSER and will end up dying like the snake you are.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> Scientists cannot put 2 hydrogen atoms and 1 oxygen atom and make a great amount of water.


How did God do it? Where did he get all the hydrogen and raw oxygen from? 


james bond said:


> You are too SAF and a POS, so cannot figure this out.


What is it i can't figure out but you obviously know? 


james bond said:


> You do not know science and do not belong here.


Youre a godbotherer so science is not your strong point. How arrogant are you to suggest you do. Youre still promoting immaculate conceptions and walking on water. Grow up. 


james bond said:


> So who else could've made all the water we have?





james bond said:


> God knew we need water to survive and created a way to keep it flowing.


Did he really? The water was on the earth billions of years before your silly god.  Also, only the other day you said the earth was created about 4000 bc. 
Your dates don't correspond. Youre trying to be clever but failing continuously. You need to get some facts dickhead. 
Have another go.  I love making a fool out of you.


----------



## surada (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> A DROUGHT is no joke.  Many people die without water.  Scientists just can't make a great amount of H2O.  It means you are a SAF POS LOSER and will end up dying like the snake you are.


You are silly.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> A DROUGHT is no joke.  Many people die without water.


Really? Well why didn't your merciful god build dams etc to keep them alive? 
How compassionate he is to let them die. 


james bond said:


> Scientists just can't make a great amount of H2O.


They can but why would they when it us already here. Youre making a fool of yourself with this water shit and your silly great flood. Grow up. 


james bond said:


> It means you are a SAF POS LOSER and will end up dying like the snake you are.


Dont let your temper get unsettled. It's not very becoming of a jesus junkie to appear angry. Thats reserved for atheists. 

With a bit of luck youll die of thirst first.


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> You are silly.


You are another SAF POS.  Why don't you rub feces on your face as beauty cream? 

It doesn't take much to trick the atheists here.  Flattie Hollie fell for it lmao.

Your scientists couldn't even produce a glass of water without blowing themselves up.  This is PROOF OF GOD.  We have plenty of hydrogen and oxygen atoms, but yet we cannot put H2 and O together or else we blow ourselves up.  I'd love to see atheist scientists try lol.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> A DROUGHT is no joke.  Many people die without water.  Scientists just can't make a great amount of H2O.  It means you are a SAF POS LOSER and will end up dying like the snake you are.


So.... do your gods hand assemble every cancr cell the way they assemble water molecules?


"and will end up dying like the snake you are."

Ah, yes. The universally sustaining benediction of the self-loathing religious extremist: "*you'll get yours my pretty.... and your little dog, too"*


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> "*you'll get yours my pretty.... and your little dog, too"*


I'd love to see you do this experiment to create water in your face.  I learned it in HS chemistry and remembered lol.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> I'd love to see you do this experiment to create water in your face.  I learned it in HS chemistry and remembered lol.


If your religion makes your angry, self-loathing and miserable to be around, why not find a new religion?

So what is the answer? Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> If your religion makes your angry, self-loathing and miserable to be around, why not find a new religion?
> 
> So what is the answer? Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


You are one stupid beotch and still don't get it lol.  Here.  I'll make you a glass of water of H2 + O2.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> You are one stupid beotch and still don't get it lol.  Here.  I'll make you a glass of water of H2 + O2.


Cutting and pasting silly youtube videos serves no purpose.

So what is the answer? Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Cutting and pasting silly youtube videos serves no purpose.
> 
> So what is the answer? Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


You're on the stupidest as fark and piece of the sh*ttiest now.  I'll laugh my arse off if they turn your water off and you're dying of thirst.  Let us know when that happens will you?  We'll all laugh.  

Let's face it.  You couldn't figure out that water isn't easy to create.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> You're on the stupidest as fark and piece of the sh*ttiest now.  I'll laugh my arse off if they turn your water off and you're dying of thirst.  Let us know when that happens will you?  We'll all laugh.
> 
> Let's face it.  You couldn't figure out that water isn't easy to create.


Do your gods limit their hand assembled molecules to just water?

So what is the answer? Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Do your gods limit their hand assembled molecules to just water?
> 
> So what is the answer? Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


Flattie Hollie:  Soy un peredor.

C'mon Flattie.  Admit it.  I used you like toilet paper and then flushed you down lol.  You still have the remains on your face.

Our scientists cannot create water to drink.  Only God could do it and He even created a system for us to get it -- the tonic of life.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> Flattie Hollie:  Soy un peredor.
> 
> C'mon Flattie.  Admit it.  I used you like toilet paper and then flushed you down lol.  You still have the remains on your face.
> 
> Our scientists cannot create water to drink.  Only God could do it and He even created a system for us to get it -- the tonic of life.



Quite a frantic rant. If your gods are busy assembling water molecules by hand to make water, 
do your gods limit their hand assembly to just water?

So what is the answer? Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


----------



## james bond (Apr 7, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> How did God do it? Where did he get all the hydrogen and raw oxygen from?


It's in the Days of Creation, day two.  How did the hydrogen and raw oxygen come in evolution?  Never mind.  You are SAF, so no need and can be ignored.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> It's in the Days of Creation, day two.  How did the hydrogen and raw oxygen come in evolution?  Never mind.  You are SAF, so no need and can be ignored.


I thought you said the gods assembled all the water molecules by hand. So what is the answer? Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 7, 2022)

james bond said:


> It's in the Days of Creation, day two.  How did the hydrogen and raw oxygen come in evolution?  Never mind.  You are SAF, so no need and can be ignored.


It didn't come from evolution. 

Why did your god produce water to the point he drowned everything on earth? Again, how's that time line going whereby you said the earth was created 4000 bc when mt Everest, which was covered by the flood, is about 80 million years old? 

You haven't answered that. 

Youre having problems with your basic chronology of events with your god. 
In fact, you know nothing. Just another delusional godbotherer.


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> It didn't come from evolution.
> 
> Why did your god produce water to the point he drowned everything on earth? Again, how's that time line going whereby you said the earth was created 4000 bc when mt Everest, which was covered by the flood, is about 80 million years old?
> 
> ...


Nothing came from evolution you SAF POS.  The biggest lies are humans from ape-humans and birds from dino-birds.


----------



## happy guy (Apr 8, 2022)

well, we came from evolution. and the lies seeme to come from the religions that have tried to kill us


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2022)

happy guy said:


> well, we came from evolution. and the lies seeme to come from the religions that have tried to kill us


You have no evidence for it, but SAF and POS opinion.  OTOH, I have the evidence.


----------



## james bond (Apr 8, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I thought you said the gods assembled all the water molecules by hand. So what is the answer? Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


If the SAF/POS shoe fits, then wear it (which you are).

Tell me, is this true or false?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 8, 2022)

james bond said:


> If the SAF/POS shoe fits, then wear it (which you are).
> 
> Tell me, is this true or false?


True or false. Do your gods hand assemble every molecule of every cancer cell the way they hand assemble water molecules?


----------

